# Glenn Beck Airs New ACORN Video - Murder?



## xsited1

I know how everyone loves Glenn Beck!  

On Glenn Becks radio program this morning, Beck played new audio clips from a fourth incident that had also been taped under-cover.  This tape comes from San Bernadino, Calfornia. Once again James and Hannah pose as a prostitute Eden and a pimp and are speaking with an employee named Theresa.



> Beck also hints that *there is a confession of murder from an ACORN employee that will revealed at 5pm on his TV show*.



Glenn Beck Airs New ACORN Video | THE D.C. WRITEUP


----------



## Oddball

Just heard that one.

WOW!


----------



## Terry

I know me tooooooo WOW....Glenn will devote most of his show tonight on this one.

I LOVE ME SOME BECK RIGHT NOW.  LOL


----------



## Terry

> _10:54am: As the audio continues, James divulges his aspirations to run for an elected office someday. In enthusiastic response, Theresa says she speaks with Congressman and Senators every day. She names Senator Barbara Boxer and Senator McCleod, and 62nd district Assemblywoman Wilmer Amina Carter. Theresa says that Edens prostitution money would be an asset to him in his quest to become a Senator or Representative._
> _11:01am: Regarding the legislators that she speaks with, Theresa says that they (most likely herself and their ACORN office) are lobbying these law makers in behalf of health care reform. Apparently, this non-partisan organization that gets government money for housing assistance is using tax dollars for health care lobbying._



The cockroaches are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## twogreen2c

Yep I heard his program and posted some of what was said on the audio on another thread.  This ACORN rep did kill her abusive husband.  But the problem she has is that she admitted she had planned it.  But the issue we need to be concerned with is the rep also stated ACORN is gearing up to take on the healthcare reform and she named politicians their office actively work with.  Our tax $$$ working against the will of the people.

Edit:  Thanks Terry.  You beat me to it on this thread.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Where big money is involved with less than honest people, killing somebody isn't out of the question.  Why would somebody be surprised to hear that ACORN killed somebody?  Nothing they do would surprise me.  How much do we have to keep uncovering before there is a wide-spread government investigation of ACORN?  They are dragging their feet on it because there are too many politicians on the ACORN "take".  It's going to be fun to sit back and watch all of this stuff unfold - especially when they get around to the Obama ACORN connection.  Stand-by America, the rats are going to run!!!


----------



## concept

I hope Beck has eyes in the back of his head. 

He's really pissing off the nuanced, elite crowd. And we all know how tolerant they are.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I love this! This what *real* freedom of the press is *supposed* to accomplish.


----------



## twogreen2c

You know, Breitbart TV is a big player in exposing Obama's dirty laundry.


----------



## concept

Mad Scientist said:


> I love this! This what *real* freedom of the press is *supposed* to accomplish.



Yeah too bad the MSM is sitting there like a deer caught in the headlights.

The cacaPHONY they would have raised had this been the Heritage Foundation or National Review would have been deafening.


----------



## Terry

I'm recording Beck's 5pm show tonight! I'm not shocked but holy shit, murder, sex, lies, and much more!


----------



## twogreen2c

Scott Baker of Breitbart is now doing what I have been waiting for since Obama came on the scene.  He is connecting the dots of Obama's associations, and I believe the end conclusion will reveal how Obama was handpicked and groomed to capture the highest office with the prime goal of pushing through the radical agenda and ultimate power.  I believe the fact Obama was half black was viewed as their wild card to capture the WH.  The way Obama came out of nowhere and took down Hillary was a telling sign of the very powerful forces behind the scene.


----------



## RodISHI

Get ready for super attacks by the supporters of these corrupt organizations towards anyone who opposes or exposes these people.


----------



## Xenophon

And ACORN is Obama's baby.

How sweet that they are now being exposed as we all suspected.


----------



## Caroljo

Xenophon said:


> And ACORN is Obama's baby.
> 
> How sweet that they are now being exposed as we all suspected.



I was on another message board a couple days ago, and alot of Obama's supporters were saying he had NOTHING to do with Acorn!  They must live under a rock!


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> And ACORN is Obama's baby.
> 
> How sweet that they are now being exposed as we all suspected.


 

Absolutely!
I am cautiously optimistic! After all, many of us have tried to expose these thugs for years

Say what you want people, Glenn Beck is an American hero. I have to say at one time I was critical of the man. For that I apologize and am ashamed for being so closed minded


----------



## PixieStix

RodISHI said:


> Get ready for super attacks by the supporters of these corrupt organizations towards anyone who opposes or exposes these people.


 

Indeed. It is going to be an all out mob attack.


----------



## Xenophon

Hey, how is Van Jones's boycott of Glen Beck working out now?


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> Hey, how is Van Jones's boycott of Glen Beck working out now?


----------



## xotoxi

Terry said:


> I'm recording Beck's 5pm show tonight! I'm not shocked but holy shit, *murder, sex, lies, and much more*!


 
Make sure that you don't actually tape Desperate Housewives, because I heard they will be covering the same subject matter.


----------



## rdean

Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?

I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> I'm recording Beck's 5pm show tonight! I'm not shocked but holy shit, murder, sex, lies, and much more!


 


I DVR, his show everyday now.


----------



## Oddball

rdean said:


> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?


Who said anything about republicans?


----------



## RodISHI

Dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about republicans?
Click to expand...

dumb ass there


----------



## concept

rdean said:


> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?



So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?


----------



## Dr.House

Xenophon said:


> Hey, how is Van Jones's boycott of Glen Beck working out now?



I heard he lost sponsors too...

What's the count on that up to now?


----------



## Xenophon

rdean said:


> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?


Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
Click to expand...

_*iiNEOCON!!*_


----------



## Xenophon

Dr.House said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how is Van Jones's boycott of Glen Beck working out now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he lost sponsors too...
> 
> What's the count on that up to now?
Click to expand...

Didn't trasformer guy have a thread about that?

They were going apeshit a month ago with it, it was a  big moment for Keith as i recall as he mentioned it.


----------



## RodISHI

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
Click to expand...

One could try but it would be a total waste of time and efforts. Trools [troll/tools] have no common sense or decency.


----------



## rdean

concept said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
Click to expand...


Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?

Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty. 

What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Beck is spot on with all this shit that's going on.  Anyone see his show yesterday and how all the dots are connected?  We are being played by this government.  I hope to God Beck, Breitbart and others continue to bring it all to light.  I hope they watch their backs, too.


----------



## Xenophon

rdean said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty.
> 
> What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.
Click to expand...

Somebody needs to get this boy up on current events!

He's asking for a link to what we have all been talking about and linking for days!


----------



## Oddball

rdean said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty.
> 
> What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.
Click to expand...

This isn't about republicans, Gomer.

It's about an ongoing corrupt national organization.


----------



## JBeukema

Caroljo said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ACORN is Obama's baby.
> 
> How sweet that they are now being exposed as we all suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on another message board a couple days ago, and alot of Obama's supporters were saying he had NOTHING to do with Acorn!  They must live under a rock!
Click to expand...

Of course he doesn't, fool. Nor did he ever have ties to American terrorists or any racist church. I mean, what do you think he is, some kinda corrupt Chicago politician?

oh, wait...

I wish I could say this shit surprises me, but it doesn't. Not that the Reps are any different.

If this shit continues, there will only be two possible endings... and they're already trying to get rid of our guns...


----------



## Meister

concept said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
Click to expand...


Yeah...I think that's exactly what he's saying.


----------



## Meister

Dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty.
> 
> What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't about republicans, Gomer.
> 
> It's about an ongoing corrupt national organization.
Click to expand...


Dude, that's not Gomer, that's Goober...Gomer is smarter than that.  just sayin...


----------



## Meister

Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
Click to expand...


I would, but apparantly he can't understand plain english.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Meister said:


> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?



It is not your imagination.  



> The small scandal showing an embarrassing video of Baltimore ACORN staffers looking like they were giving tax advice on how to set up a brothel, is now national news. -- This story has everything you could ever want  corruption, sleazy actions at tax-funded organizations, firings, government ties, sex, hookers. It is a network news directors dream. Imagine the ratings!
> 
> Only almost no one is covering it.
> 
> This is the news media in the era of Van Jones and President Obama. The major outlets cover what they want and create the themes they want. When they find something inconvenient, they let it pass. They didnt like the Van Jones story, so they ignored it. The network news media liked the financial entity known as Fannie Mae, so they ignored that scandalous organization for years. ACORN is getting the same treatment.
> 
> But it isnt working any more. The ACORN fiasco has now impacted three offices  Baltimore, Washington and New York  with laugh-out-loud videos reminiscent of the hookers and pimps from the 1970s Starsky and Hutch show. Huggy Bear returns! Four employees have been fired, with more likely to come. And the controversy was so laughably bad that the Census Bureau cut off all ties to the group known formally as the "Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now." -- They called it the tipping point to shed themselves of ACORN. More nuts for someone else, I guess.
> 
> And yet. And yet its still been ignored by the network news. Nothing on ABC, CBS or NBC. The only thing any one of the three broadcast networks has done appeared in a blog post by ABCs Jake Tapper. It's hardly worth noting except to show that the networks know about whats going on. They just dont care to report it. Only FOX News has bothered to report on the controversy.
> 
> The video scandal is only part of the fiasco that is this Saul Alinsky-esque community group. Just last week CNN reported that other ACORN employees were arrested in Florida. Arrest warrants were issued Wednesday for 11 Florida voter registration workers who are suspected of submitting false information on hundreds of voter registration cards, according to court documents, said CNN.
> 
> Thats typical. The Web site "Rotten ACORN" is devoted to election fraud complaints against the organization. The sites map shows 14 different states where complaints have been filed. The last time any one of the broadcast networks talked about that was before the 2008 presidential election. That was NBC on Nov. 1. Nothing since.
> 
> Yes, the newspapers have taken a passing glance at the video story. The Post wrote about the firings in D.C. The New York Times ran a story by the Associated Press. Nothing more. I am underwhelmed. At least the Times covered it this time. With Jones, the Times waited until he had resigned to report he was under fire.



ACORN Story Grows But Mainstream Media Refuse to Cover It - FOXNews.com


----------



## Megan_Fad

rdean said:


> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?



Dude, seriously? I am 15 and in high school and I know what they are talking about. Now, if you are simply coming to the defense of ACORN and want to argue the issue, that is one thing...but at least admit it instead of playing dumb.

Unless you are actually not playing...then in which case, I am sorry...and just be sure to wear your helmet when you are onlinedon't want you getting hurt.


----------



## JBeukema

Meister said:


> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?


Yes.

The Dems see it; they just don't want to talk about it because, I suspect, more of them are involved.


----------



## JBeukema

Megan_Fad said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, seriously? I am 15 and in high school
Click to expand...


That explains so much.


----------



## concept

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty.
> 
> What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody needs to get this boy up on current events!
> 
> He's asking for a link to what we have all been talking about and linking for days!
Click to expand...


Par for the course.


----------



## concept

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
Click to expand...


Evidently our idea of corruption and law breaking is warped.


----------



## Zoom-boing

5 minutes in he gives the numbers for which media is - and isn't - reporting on these stories (Van Jones, ACORN), but watch the whole video.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjGKFCIXKOU]YouTube - Glenn Beck - The Disease of Corruption 9/14/09 Part 2/5[/ame]


----------



## concept

Zoom-boing said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small scandal showing an embarrassing video of Baltimore ACORN staffers looking like they were giving tax advice on how to set up a brothel, is now national news. -- This story has everything you could ever want  corruption, sleazy actions at tax-funded organizations, firings, government ties, sex, hookers. It is a network news directors dream. Imagine the ratings!
> 
> *Only almost no one is covering it. *
> 
> This is the news media in the era of Van Jones and President Obama. The major outlets cover what they want and create the themes they want. When they find something inconvenient, they let it pass. They didnt like the Van Jones story, so they ignored it. The network news media liked the financial entity known as Fannie Mae, so they ignored that scandalous organization for years. ACORN is getting the same treatment.
> 
> But it isnt working any more. The ACORN fiasco has now impacted three offices  Baltimore, Washington and New York  with laugh-out-loud videos reminiscent of the hookers and pimps from the 1970s Starsky and Hutch show. Huggy Bear returns! Four employees have been fired, with more likely to come. And the controversy was so laughably bad that the Census Bureau cut off all ties to the group known formally as the "Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now." -- They called it the tipping point to shed themselves of ACORN. More nuts for someone else, I guess.
> 
> And yet. And yet its still been ignored by the network news. Nothing on ABC, CBS or NBC. The only thing any one of the three broadcast networks has done appeared in a blog post by ABCs Jake Tapper. It's hardly worth noting except to show that the networks know about whats going on. They just dont care to report it. Only FOX News has bothered to report on the controversy.
> 
> The video scandal is only part of the fiasco that is this Saul Alinsky-esque community group. Just last week CNN reported that other ACORN employees were arrested in Florida. Arrest warrants were issued Wednesday for 11 Florida voter registration workers who are suspected of submitting false information on hundreds of voter registration cards, according to court documents, said CNN.
> 
> Thats typical. The Web site "Rotten ACORN" is devoted to election fraud complaints against the organization. The sites map shows 14 different states where complaints have been filed. The last time any one of the broadcast networks talked about that was before the 2008 presidential election. That was NBC on Nov. 1. Nothing since.
> 
> Yes, the newspapers have taken a passing glance at the video story. The Post wrote about the firings in D.C. The New York Times ran a story by the Associated Press. Nothing more. I am underwhelmed. At least the Times covered it this time. With Jones, the Times waited until he had resigned to report he was under fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ACORN Story Grows But Mainstream Media Refuse to Cover It - FOXNews.com
Click to expand...


Yeah it's not too frustrating eh?


----------



## Megan_Fad

JBeukema said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, seriously? I am 15 and in high school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains so much.
Click to expand...


Like what? How I made you my biotch in the other thread?


----------



## JBeukema

Megan_Fad said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, seriously? I am 15 and in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what? How I made you my biotch in the other thread?
Click to expand...



GO find a nice big gorilla to beat on you

Funny, the timing with which you arrive


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?



Who is afraid? We simply enjoy watching corruption taken down.

We simply celebrate freedom and want it to continue for our children.


----------



## JBeukema

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is afraid? We simply enjoy watching corruption taken down.
> 
> We simply celebrate freedom and want it to continue for our children.
Click to expand...





That explains your support for Blackwater and the rest of the crap that Bush/Cheney had going


----------



## Megan_Fad

JBeukema said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? How I made you my biotch in the other thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GO find a nick big gorilla to beat on you
> 
> Funny, the timing with which you arrive
Click to expand...


um...I would ask you to explain exactly what that means..but I have seen how you treat people that ask you to explain yourself...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Beck and Hannity are the Woodward and Bernstein of conservatives.
Kudos to them for continually exposing Obama and his cronies for being the corrupt piles of garbage they are.
TEAR THIS SHAM PRESIDENCY DOWN!
It's what's best for this great country!


----------



## Avatar4321

Megan_Fad said:


> um...I would ask you to explain exactly what that means..but I have seen how you treat people that ask you to explain yourself...



you dont need to worry about him. no one really does.


----------



## Maple

xsited1 said:


> I know how everyone loves Glenn Beck!
> 
> On Glenn Becks radio program this morning, Beck played new audio clips from a fourth incident that had also been taped under-cover.  This tape comes from San Bernadino, Calfornia. Once again James and Hannah pose as a prostitute Eden and a pimp and are speaking with an employee named Theresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck also hints that *there is a confession of murder from an ACORN employee that will revealed at 5pm on his TV show*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck Airs New ACORN Video | THE D.C. WRITEUP
Click to expand...


Well, I had heard in Beck's own words, that this new video, " will peel your skin." I think that it's great the way these people did not give up all these videos at the same time. They knew that had they done this it would have gotten a few days of coverage on Fox news only and that it would have blown over. Now they have gotten the attention of the Senate.


----------



## Avatar4321

Maple said:


> Well, I had heard in Beck's own words, that this new video, " will peel your skin." I think that it's great the way these people did not give up all these videos at the same time. They knew that had they done this it would have gotten a few days of coverage on Fox news only and that it would have blown over. Now they have gotten the attention of the Senate.



I hope Senator Boxer in particular is paying close attention.


----------



## Megan_Fad

Avatar4321 said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> um...I would ask you to explain exactly what that means..but I have seen how you treat people that ask you to explain yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont need to worry about him. no one really does.
Click to expand...


Why does he frequently make half-assed posts and then pretend he is gods gift when no one understands a damned thing he says?


----------



## xsited1

I just saw this on Yahoo! Answers:



> Open Question
> 
> Is ACORN under crime lord Obama the largest criminal organization in human history?



I'm sure the Yahoo moderators will eventually remove this question, but it's still here for now:

Is ACORN under crime lord Obama the largest criminal organization in human history? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Avatar4321

Megan_Fad said:


> Why does he frequently make half-assed posts and then pretend he is gods gift when no one understands a damned thing he says?



I can assure you he doesnt think himself god's gift. He just thinks very highly of his opinion. lots of people act that way. unfortunately some people have to learn humility the hard way.


----------



## Megan_Fad

Avatar4321 said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he frequently make half-assed posts and then pretend he is gods gift when no one understands a damned thing he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you he doesnt think himself god's gift. He just thinks very highly of his opinion. lots of people act that way. unfortunately some people have to learn humility the hard way.
Click to expand...


Well, it would help if he would at least explain what his opinion is instead of simply implying it and forcing people to assume what he means. It is rather difficult for me to see what there is for him to think highly of when it is shrouded in half finished thoughts and innuendo. 

It would also help people understand him better if he wouldn't just jump to conclusions and put words in other peoples mouths.


----------



## Ame®icano

Megan_Fad said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he frequently make half-assed posts and then pretend he is gods gift when no one understands a damned thing he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you he doesnt think himself god's gift. He just thinks very highly of his opinion. lots of people act that way. unfortunately some people have to learn humility the hard way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it would help if he would at least explain what his opinion is instead of simply implying it and forcing people to assume what he means. It is rather difficult for me to see what there is for him to think highly of when it is shrouded in half finished thoughts and innuendo.
> 
> It would also help people understand him better if he wouldn't just jump to conclusions and put words in other peoples mouths.
Click to expand...


I'm glad to see some fresh young blood on this board that's willing to stand for herself and for what is right.


----------



## Angelhair

Investigate ACORN NOW!!!!!


----------



## Caroljo

Lonestar_logic said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, but apparantly he can't understand plain english.
Click to expand...


He's probably part of Acorn....which actually, it wouldn't surprise me if there were MANY of those idiots on all the messageboards just trying to cover their asses.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Caroljo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but apparantly he can't understand plain english.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably part of Acorn....which actually, it wouldn't surprise me if there were MANY of those idiots on all the messageboards just trying to cover their asses.
Click to expand...


You may have a point there.


----------



## RodISHI

Zoom-boing said:


> 5 minutes in he gives the numbers for which media is - and isn't - reporting on these stories (Van Jones, ACORN), but watch the whole video.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck - The Disease of Corruption 9/14/09 Part 2/5



That was great. 


I had never seen who Glen Beck was before. We do not get tv reception here where we are. Great report! I hope he stays right after the crooks, corrupt politicians and the corrupt special interest groups.


----------



## Avatar4321

Megan_Fad said:


> Well, it would help if he would at least explain what his opinion is instead of simply implying it and forcing people to assume what he means. It is rather difficult for me to see what there is for him to think highly of when it is shrouded in half finished thoughts and innuendo.
> 
> It would also help people understand him better if he wouldn't just jump to conclusions and put words in other peoples mouths.



yeah. alot of things would help him... i dont see him fixing any of that any time soon.


----------



## Terry

Well just an hour to go. I just finished all my household duties (even shampoo the carpets) so I can watch Glenn Beck, then watch the Libs explode trying to bump up silly threads to keep the attention away from Obama and ACORN.


----------



## logical4u

rdean said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ok with the child prostitution? And the fact they get money from us? And the fact that dear leader is in up to his jumbo-sized ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acorn is child prostitution?  Link?
> 
> Of course, Republicans also said Obama wanted to teach adult sex to preschoolers.  Republicans are so nasty.
> 
> What they do is try to make a case that whoever they hate dangerous to the most vulnerable members of society.  Unplug grandma, danger to babies.  They get more nasty as they become even more desperate.  Sad really.
Click to expand...


Interesting, those who defend those that would corrupt the innocent.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck Rape & Murder Case[/SIZE]* 
*If it's not true, why won't the rumors go away?* 





*[SIZE=-1] Is this Glenn Beck burying his latest victim?[/SIZE]* 
* Link* 
 *Excerpt:* 
Fox News talking head Glenn Beck has pushed many a ridiculous proposition as factually true: Van Jones is an evil scary communist, taxation will lead to revolts and civil war, we're all going to be rounded up in FEMA concentration camps, President Obama hates white people, Texas should secede, the New World Order is coming to get you. But when an anonymous Internet dissenter turned Beck's dishonest tactics around on him, guess who wound up crying? 

*I can't help but wonder, since he has failed to deny these horrible allegations.* *Why won't he deny that he raped and killed a young girl in 1990?* 





Conspiracy-monger Glenn Beck and his lawyers have sent two letters to the domain registrar demanding that the site be removed due to defamation.


----------



## Terry

I think Glenn Beck's show today will garner record viewers!


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." * 
 --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*


----------



## Terry

Jay Canuck said:


> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*


People like you give Beck more viewers and more credibility.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jay Canuck

really....how does that work?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*



I love it when desperation sets in.  Why don't you try defending Acorn?  Oh thats right, you can't!!


----------



## Terry

Jay Canuck said:


> really....how does that work?


You are free advertisement for people to check out Glenn Beck for themselves.  The more you bump, create threads of anti-Beck the better the ratings are for Beck.  Your boycott is proof enough of that.


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?



Follow the Money. HUD is up next. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Gonna make the rest look like Chicken Feed. Stimulus in Question?


----------



## concept

JBeukema said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is afraid? We simply enjoy watching corruption taken down.
> 
> We simply celebrate freedom and want it to continue for our children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your support for Blackwater and the rest of the crap that Bush/Cheney had going
Click to expand...


You're going to throw a knee out with all that jerking and deflecting.


----------



## Intense

Meister said:


> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?



Concerted Media Blackout.


----------



## pete

I guess Glen Beck is our ....

HOPE and CHANGE !!!!!


----------



## Terry

Well I'll be back after the show.  Enjoy and for those that cannot view it....sorry.


----------



## Intense

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck Rape & Murder Case[/SIZE]*
> *If it's not true, why won't the rumors go away?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=-1] Is this Glenn Beck burying his latest victim?[/SIZE]*
> * Link*
> *Excerpt:*
> Fox News talking head Glenn Beck has pushed many a ridiculous proposition as factually true: Van Jones is an evil scary communist, taxation will lead to revolts and civil war, we're all going to be rounded up in FEMA concentration camps, President Obama hates white people, Texas should secede, the New World Order is coming to get you. But when an anonymous Internet dissenter turned Beck's dishonest tactics around on him, guess who wound up crying?
> 
> *I can't help but wonder, since he has failed to deny these horrible allegations.* *Why won't he deny that he raped and killed a young girl in 1990?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy-monger Glenn Beck and his lawyers have sent two letters to the domain registrar demanding that the site be removed due to defamation.



If anything happens to you know who, Glenn and the rest of the non Kool-Aid drinkers better have iron clad alibi's, cause those Donkey's will need a fall guy, to pin it on. I'll lay you 50 Hillary does the hit.


----------



## Jay Canuck

is it true that ACORN tried to have many beloved cartoon characters vote in the last election?


----------



## Intense

Dead People, Pets, They also got paid for all those false registration Applications,that we have to pay to sort out. They have vans and buses too.


----------



## Jay Canuck

but I thought that many Disney characters were Republican.....isn't that how Bush won back in 2000?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> is it true that ACORN tried to have many beloved cartoon characters vote in the last election?



Were you born stupid or have you been working on it all your life?


----------



## Megan_Fad

Meister said:


> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?



I don't consider myself part of the left or the right, mostly it concerns me that when a video tape is released with someone in the organization seemingly turning the other way while someone admits to sex trafficking and all the organization can do is say they were "set up". I mean come on is that really a good defense? Legally it might be an argument in court, but morally it just makes me wonder what else is going wrong here.

I mean come on, even I know that if they were "set up", it was still their reaction to the circumstance that is the issue here. If someone walked up to me and asked me to give them advice on raping a 5 year old girl, I would walk away and call the cops, not sit there and advise them on how to get away with it.

If you have a problem with what happened here then you have a problem with the whole concept of "To Catch A Predator". In my opinion, no difference.


----------



## Jay Canuck

Glen Beck calls you an idiot and yet you slurp around his feet grovelling for more of his crazinesss.


----------



## Intense

Acorn Must account.

HUD is organized in 10 Regions. Each Region is managed by a Regional Director, who also oversees the Regional Office. Each Field Office within a Region is managed by a Field Office Director, who reports to the Regional Director. Staff who answer the main office telephone will be able to respond to or direct your calls to the appropriate person.

HUD's Local Office Directory - HUD


----------



## Jay Canuck

</title></head>"+"<body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;"+"window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+encodeURIComponent(state)+"</body></html>");h.clo#


----------



## Meister

Megan_Fad said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself part of the left or the right, mostly it concerns me that when a video tape is released with someone in the organization seemingly turning the other way while someone admits to sex trafficking and all the organization can do is say they were "set up". I mean come on is that really a good defense? Legally it might be an argument in court, but morally it just makes me wonder what else is going wrong here.
> 
> I mean come on, even I know that if they were "set up", it was still their reaction to the circumstance that is the issue here. If someone walked up to me and asked me to give them advice on raping a 5 year old girl, I would walk away and call the cops, not sit there and advise them on how to get away with it.
> 
> If you have a problem with what happened here then you have a problem with the whole concept of "To Catch A Predator". In my opinion, no difference.
Click to expand...


How old are you Megan?  Because your talking way beyond your years. 
I cannot add one thing to what you said, your right on all your points.
It shouldn't be a left/right issue, but with politics as they are, even this has those who will defend the undefendable......as you can see.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

xsited1 said:


> I know how everyone loves Glenn Beck!
> 
> On Glenn Becks radio program this morning, Beck played new audio clips from a fourth incident that had also been taped under-cover.  This tape comes from San Bernadino, Calfornia. Once again James and Hannah pose as a prostitute Eden and a pimp and are speaking with an employee named Theresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck also hints that *there is a confession of murder from an ACORN employee that will revealed at 5pm on his TV show*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck Airs New ACORN Video | THE D.C. WRITEUP
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO....

I heard the audio today... and the "Murder" clip is on now...

Funny stuff...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Terry said:


> I'm recording Beck's 5pm show tonight! I'm not shocked but holy shit, murder, sex, lies, and much more!



It's a re-run of a program I used to watch in the 90s...


----------



## Megan_Fad

Meister said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination that the right is the only side that see's a pattern with ACORN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself part of the left or the right, mostly it concerns me that when a video tape is released with someone in the organization seemingly turning the other way while someone admits to sex trafficking and all the organization can do is say they were "set up". I mean come on is that really a good defense? Legally it might be an argument in court, but morally it just makes me wonder what else is going wrong here.
> 
> I mean come on, even I know that if they were "set up", it was still their reaction to the circumstance that is the issue here. If someone walked up to me and asked me to give them advice on raping a 5 year old girl, I would walk away and call the cops, not sit there and advise them on how to get away with it.
> 
> If you have a problem with what happened here then you have a problem with the whole concept of "To Catch A Predator". In my opinion, no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you Megan?  Because your talking way beyond your years.
> I cannot add one thing to what you said, your right on all your points.
> It shouldn't be a left/right issue, but with politics as they are, even this has those who will defend the undefendable......as you can see.
Click to expand...


Lol thanks. I am 15 but in all fairness I have spent most of my life being raised (and home schooled to the 8th grade) by a Korean War era Lt Colonel who had a PhD in political science (thats my grandpa). He made me learn by debating adults on some topics lol.


----------



## MaggieMae

concept said:


> I hope Beck has eyes in the back of his head.
> 
> He's really pissing off the nuanced, elite crowd. And we all know how tolerant they are.



Sorry, but we're not the ones carrying guns.


----------



## Intense

MaggieMae said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Beck has eyes in the back of his head.
> 
> He's really pissing off the nuanced, elite crowd. And we all know how tolerant they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we're not the ones carrying guns.
Click to expand...


So you say.


----------



## Intense

The Science Behind the ACORN Stingby Hannah Giles 
After going undercover on the east coast, James and I headed to the west coast. We knew it was a risky endeavor but the results on the east coast were too good to ignore. We had to test our scenario in an opposite region.  It is like a science experiment:

1)      Ask A Question: What if a &#8220;prostitute&#8221; and her alleged law school boyfriend walk into ACORN seeking housing for an underage brothel to fund his future congressional campaign?

2)      Do Background Research:

1.Learn as much about ACORN housing procedures and protocol as possible.
2.History of ACORN and their effect on the United States
3)      Construct a Hypothesis: ACORN is corrupt and it is in their nature to promote and disguise illegal behavior.

4)      Experiment: Baltimore, DC, Brooklyn, San Bernardino, and&#8230;

5)      Analyze and draw a conclusion.

America-

James O&#8217;Keefe and I posed a question and gathered the evidence. We&#8217;ve run around this nation on a quest for truth unraveling the mystery of organized corruption.

You Decide. 



Big Government


----------



## Ravi

So, what was the outcome of the murder charge?


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> So, what was the outcome of the murder charge?



Could be Bullshit, could be playing with fire. This organization has billions coming to it, really messing up quality of life.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Just saw the video. Unfreakin'believable.
You can bet the San Bernardino County Sheriffs office is looking through their files on that shooting as we speak. Talk about an admission of premeditation. 
Anyone else notice how gacked out that wench was?
She couldn't keep still. Couldn't put more than two sentences together, without losing her train of thought. Kept wiping her nose. That my friends, was the pure epitomy of a gacked out meth head!
But then, San Bernardino county is the mecca of gacked out meth heads. It's the mecca of toothless, sucked up liberal, trailer park inhabitting meth minds. And that is the damn truth.
UNFREAKIN'BELIEVABLE!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

MaggieMae said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Beck has eyes in the back of his head.
> 
> He's really pissing off the nuanced, elite crowd. And we all know how tolerant they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we're not the ones carrying guns.
Click to expand...


ROFLMNNAO...

Isn't that cute?  'We're not a violent people...'

Yeah... The William "The Bubba" didn't carry a gun either... but well over one hundred people who were in possession of information which was not flattering to Bubba, passed, often in violent death... prior to being deposed; and Hussein is vastly more desperate then was Bubba...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Wicked Jester said:


> Just saw the video. Unfreakin'believable.
> You can bet the San Bernardino County Sheriffs office is looking through their files on that shooting as we speak. Talk about an admission of premeditation.
> Anyone else notice how gacked out that wench was?
> She couldn't keep still. Couldn't put more than two sentences together, without losing her train of thought. Kept wiping her nose. That my friends, was the pure epitomy of a gacked out meth head!
> But then, San Bernardino county is the mecca of gacked out meth heads. It's the mecca of toothless, sucked up liberal, trailer park inhabitting meth minds. And that is the damn truth.
> UNFREAKIN'BELIEVABLE!



Yeah... she was definitely stoked; I'd say the odds are that she's lying about whacking her  husband; and made it up as a means to 'relate' to the Pimp & Ho which she was prepping for a juicy, fee laden, low rent mortgage.

But if she wasn't lyin'... SHE IS SCREWED!  And that would be somethign BEYOND COOL!


----------



## Intense

Wicked Jester said:


> Just saw the video. Unfreakin'believable.
> You can bet the San Bernardino County Sheriffs office is looking through their files on that shooting as we speak. Talk about an admission of premeditation.
> Anyone else notice how gacked out that wench was?
> She couldn't keep still. Couldn't put more than two sentences together, without losing her train of thought. Kept wiping her nose. That my friends, was the pure epitomy of a gacked out meth head!
> But then, San Bernardino county is the mecca of gacked out meth heads. It's the mecca of toothless, sucked up liberal, trailer park inhabitting meth minds. And that is the damn truth.
> UNFREAKIN'BELIEVABLE!



At face value it is just that. It could also be a trap. Let it play out. Call, Write, or E-Mail HUD and Ask for an Investigation.


----------



## Annie

I just started watching, mind you, Beck is not one of my 'go to's.' I don't like him, he's too big on hyperbole, conspiracies, and a big paintbrush. With that said, in the opening he said something to the effect that 'the problem throughout is corruption...' I agree with that. In my blue state it's predominately the Democrats, but would expect the Republicans to be right in there too, if opportunity presents itself, like it does in my Red country. 

How many remember that 'Reconstruction' was thrown overboard due to Hayes? It caused the long time of Black disenfranchisement and the violence of the 50's and 60's. If it had been managed well, as put forth in the 10% plan or even kept Johnson's so much heart ache may have been avoided.


----------



## Annie

SEIU and Acorn, like pbj.


----------



## Xenophon

Annie said:


> I just started watching, mind you, Beck is not one of my 'go to's.' I don't like him, he's to big on hyperbole, conspiracies, and a big paintbrush. With that said, in the opening he said something to the effect that 'the problem throughout is corruption...' I agree with that. In my blue state it's predominately the Democrats, but would expect the Republicans to be right in there too, if opportunity presents itself, like it does in my Red country.
> 
> How many remember that 'Reconstruction' was thrown overboard due to Hayes? It caused the long time of Black disenfranchisement and the violence of the 50's and 60's. If it had been managed well, as put forth in the 10% plan or even kept Johnson's so much heart ache may have been avoided.


Corruption knows no distinct political ideology, it can be found in any type of government.


----------



## Annie

Chicago Way, via Blago and Kelly. The same Kelly that could tie Emanuel, Durbin, Buris, and Blago together. He conveniently off'ed himself a couple days ago. Yep, rings true.


----------



## Avatar4321

MaggieMae said:


> Sorry, but we're not the ones carrying guns.



You're the only ones who conclude that guns are the only ways to kill and injure people.


----------



## Neser Boha

Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.

When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.

Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Xenophon

Neser Boha said:


> Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.
> 
> When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.
> 
> Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.
> 
> Thank you very much.


That was Herman Goering's defense at Nuremberg, that he had no idea what the entity he helped create and run were doing.


----------



## PixieStix

Obama and the brothers Rathke

Sounds like a new band huh? 

The Union News.: ACORN's Rathke brothers exposed


The Union News.: ACORN

The Union News.: Union-sponsored Ohio election fraud

Obama is the one in the tank for ACORN and SEIU, not the other way around

The Union News.: Search results for rathke


Disband the whole lot of the organization of corruption, prosecute and be done with it, then we can get back to the business of being free and being America. 

It is truly a tangled web


----------



## Intense

Neser Boha said:


> Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.
> 
> When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.
> 
> Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.
> 
> Thank you very much.



Thats a healthy perspective Neser.  Prepare Yourself for Dissapointment though, Just in case. Hope is Good. True Hope has no strings attached.


----------



## rdean

So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.

So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:

Big Government

AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?

Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?

Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America

So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".  

So I go and check it out and it's worse.

First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".

Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.  

Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.

This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.  

Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?  

Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language, 
a word or expression accepted as another name for something, 


In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.  

Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs

And Republicans love it.


----------



## Annie

PixieStix said:


> Obama and the brothers Rathke
> 
> Sounds like a new band huh?
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN's Rathke brothers exposed
> 
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN
> 
> The Union News.: Union-sponsored Ohio election fraud
> 
> Obama is the one in the tank for ACORN and SEIU, not the other way around
> 
> The Union News.: Search results for rathke
> 
> 
> Disband the whole lot of the organization of corruption, prosecute and be done with it, then we can get back to the business of being free and being America.
> 
> It is truly a tangled web



When it comes to ACORN and Obama's basis of knowledge, one must assume, based upon his education not his position, that he knows and knew a tad more than the fools. He tries now for denial plausability, however who can forget he's Harvard Law Review editor?


----------



## Intense

PixieStix said:


> Obama and the brothers Rathke
> 
> Sounds like a new band huh?
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN's Rathke brothers exposed
> 
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN
> 
> The Union News.: Union-sponsored Ohio election fraud
> 
> Obama is the one in the tank for ACORN and SEIU, not the other way around
> 
> The Union News.: Search results for rathke
> 
> 
> Disband the whole lot of the organization of corruption, prosecute and be done with it, then we can get back to the business of being free and being America.
> 
> It is truly a tangled web



What I really don't understand is the Media Black Out. It's morbid.  Are they Coconspirators? This is Wicked.


----------



## Meister

rdean said:


> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.



I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.


----------



## PixieStix

Intense said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and the brothers Rathke
> 
> Sounds like a new band huh?
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN's Rathke brothers exposed
> 
> 
> The Union News.: ACORN
> 
> The Union News.: Union-sponsored Ohio election fraud
> 
> Obama is the one in the tank for ACORN and SEIU, not the other way around
> 
> The Union News.: Search results for rathke
> 
> 
> Disband the whole lot of the organization of corruption, prosecute and be done with it, then we can get back to the business of being free and being America.
> 
> It is truly a tangled web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really don't understand is the Media Black Out. It's morbid. Are they Coconspirators? This is Wicked.
Click to expand...

 
Wicked indeed. A world without freedom, a world based on dependency and greed


----------



## Annie

Are we talking about the no news on Van Jones, until his midnight resignation? Why would that be? I know, I know, somehow the New York Times and Washington Post couldn't find the story? Is that an excuse or an indictment of their irrelevance?


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.



You are so full of shit, it's pitiful. Defending Predators like that. You should be Concerned. Had you honestly followed this story from the start, You would not be here now, making an Ass out of Yourself. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXU8kCrRHJY]YouTube - The Police - Don't Stand So Close To Me[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

So, the murder charge was bullshit but everyone of the righties loves Beck.

Otay.


----------



## Intense

The start of the Divert and Smear campaign. The Party has Spoken, All Loyal Party Members and Proletariats are called to end this attack on the Empire. To arms, to Arms, man your Key Boards, say anything to take up space and bury the Truth, ohh the pain of it... the Truth... it hurts my ears.... ohh...ohh. I'm Melting... quick deny, divert.... deny... getting stronger now.... move the bodies ... quickly.

signed Comrade Boris. To The Party... To The Union.... Fuck All the Rest. P.S. and make them pay for it too.


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> So, the murder charge was bullshit but everyone of the righties loves Beck.
> 
> Otay.



Clarify, Links Please.


----------



## rdean

Meister said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
Click to expand...


You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.  

Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com

But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.

*"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*

Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.

"The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
Click to expand...


The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.


----------



## Meister

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
Click to expand...


83-7 RD....nuff said


----------



## Megan_Fad

rdean said:


> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?



Actually, I read about it on CNN's website:

ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution - CNN.com

and then there is this on an NBC website:

Pimp & Prostitute Expose Brooklyn ACORN Offices | NBC New York

Nice try though....


----------



## Annie

Ravi said:


> So, the murder charge was bullshit but everyone of the righties loves Beck.
> 
> Otay.



 I believe I've said differently everyway to Sunday. You ma'm are truly a fuktard.


----------



## Intense

Megan_Fad said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read about it on CNN's website:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution - CNN.com
> 
> and then there is this on an NBC website:
> 
> Pimp & Prostitute Expose Brooklyn ACORN Offices | NBC New York
> 
> Nice try though....
Click to expand...


The actual Videos run much better than the Two articles which gloss over.


----------



## Intense

ACORN &#8212; the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now &#8212; bills itself as the nation's largest grassroots community organization of low- and moderate-income people, with more than 400,000 member families organized within 1,200 neighborhood chapters in 110 cities across the U.S.

Among other priorities, the organization strives for improved housing and wages for the poor, increased community development investment from institutions and banks, increased voter registration and affordable health care.

Originally named the Arkansas Community Organizations for Reform Now, ACORN was founded as a nonprofit, nonpartisan entity in 1970 by Wade Rathke, a follower of George Wiley, founder of the National Welfare Rights Organization. Rathke stepped down from his post as chief organizer in 2008 after it was revealed that his brother Dale had embezzled nearly $1 million of ACORN funds eight years earlier.

In 1972, ACORN made it first foray into electoral politics when it held a "Save the City Rally" in Little Rock, Ark., and subsequently backed two candidates for the Little Rock School Board through its Political Action Committee. National conventions and actions during the following years led to an entry into national politics during the presidential campaign of 1980, when ACORN applied pressure to candidates during the nomination process when those candidates were in most need of grassroots support, a "specialty" of the group, according to its Web site.

Six years later, in 1986, the organization created the ACORN Housing Corporation to "build and preserve housing assets." Since its inception, according to its Web site, the corporation has assisted more than 45,000 families to become first-time homeowners and has rehabbed more than 850 vacant or abandoned housing units.

ACORN's self-described "allied organizations" include a quarterly magazine called Social Policy, which covers community and labor organizing, two radio stations, its housing wing and a law office. It also maintains a political action committee and relationships with a plethora of trade-union officials.

Despite ACORN's successes in a wide array of areas &#8212; including the targeting of predatory lending practices, advocacy that led to local living wage laws in 15 major U.S. cities and fundraising drives for victims of Hurricane Katrina and many others &#8212; the organization has been marred by controversies including the embezzlement case against Dale Rathke, voter registration fraud by some of its workers and, most recently, hidden-camera operations that depicted employee misconduct in several cities, including Washington, D.C., Baltimore and New York.

Those undercover operations by an independent filmmaker purporting to be a pimp led to swift criticism at the organization, including the firing of at least four employees, the severing of its ties to the U.S. Census Bureau for work related to the 2010 count and an 83-7 Senate vote to cut off the group from Housing and Urban Development grants. Law enforcement officials in Brooklyn, N.Y., also announced they had launched an investigation into ACORN's Brooklyn office following the release of the third videotape.

Dating back to as early as 2004, and as recently as last week, ACORN workers in at least nine states &#8212; including Colorado, Pennsylvania and Ohio &#8212; have been charged with various crimes related to voter fraud. At least 50 people have been arrested in connection to ACORN-related voter fraud in those states, with four arrest warrants currently outstanding in Florida. At least 30 of these cases reportedly culminated with guilty pleas.

During the 2008 presidential election alone, ACORN reportedly gathered more than 1.3 million voter registration forms in 21 states, many of which were later flagged for official review. Ultimately, roughly 400,000 of those registrations were rejected as incomplete, duplicated or fraudulent. A total of 450,000 registrations were for first-time voters, while the remaining forms were for change of addresses.

According to its Web site, ACORN "does not apply for nor does it receive any federal grants," but the organization has had contracts with other nonprofit groups to perform work on projects that have received federal grant support. For instance, ACORN has procured contracts to increase registration for food stamps, to counsel homeowners facing foreclosure and to provide lead paint remediation services.

In July, Rep. Darrell Issa, R-Calif., issued a report by the minority staff of the Committee on Oversight and Government Reform that found that since 1994, ACORN had received more than $53 million in federal funds.

Furthermore, an analysis of federal records by Rep. John Boehner, R-Ohio, found that ACORN affiliates in 11 states receive more than $31 million in federal funds from 1998 to 2008. ACORN Housing Corporation, meanwhile, received nearly $10.7 million in federal grants in 2008 alone.


ACORN: A Brief History - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## RodISHI

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> Wait a second.  Is that the "news" station that alter photos of people they don't like?
> 
> Fox News airs altered photos of NY Times reporters | Media Matters for America
> 
> So I wonder, "Is this similar to when Republicans tried to say Obama was getting bj's and crack from a pathetic, overweight, middle aged homeless man".
> 
> So I go and check it out and it's worse.
> 
> First, the videos are so heavily edited that sometimes it seems whoever is asking those questions and who is answering are talking to different people.  If you "really" want to know "what is being said", you have to read the "transcripts".
> 
> Look at the one woman who said she killed her husband in "self defense".  Obviously, she boasting more than a Republican congressman (spankie, spankie).  And take a look at her.  She's damaged.  Actually, they ALL look damaged.  You get the feeling, not so much an expose, but more Borat.
> 
> Wanna bet this "film crew" went to a hundred different places before settling for ex hookers and people that look like they might be high or drunk.
> 
> This wasn't to "clean up the community".  This wasn't to make sure people were following the law.  This was strictly an attempt to tie Obama to a bunch of sad and pathetic people.
> 
> Hmmm.  Sad and pathetic people.  Fox news and the Republicans?
> 
> Def of Synonym:  a word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another in the language,
> a word or expression accepted as another name for something,
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Cigna keeps corporate jets on standby for tens of millions of dollars and has gold plated silverware.
> 
> Sick for Profit - Insurance CEOs
> 
> And Republicans love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
Click to expand...

Painting ACORN the poor victim here for under paying and exploiting workers that need to support their families. As usual your posts are not worth reading. ACORN should be charged by the labor department for exploiting these workers. Do you know that ACORN gave these workers no compensation whatsoever for the expenses that they incurred to to this little eight dollar an hour job? Nothing, nada, they did not even cover the gas bills these workers paid to put in their cars to roam around to the different locations that they were suppose to get these voter registrations filled out. When you abuse folks who need to support their their families you push them to do extreme things. ACORN has boasted about actually caring for these people when really all they did was exploit them and use them.


----------



## driveby

Jay Canuck said:


> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*



Rely on Beck's word ?  I know you just fell off a turnip truck and all, but there is VIDEO EVIDENCE of acorn in action ...........


----------



## Wicked Jester

Well, another example hits the airways tomorrow. This time it's down near the border, and involves some serious criminal activity, most likely having to do with the drug cartels. We'll just have to tune in and see.

ACORN, the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## rdean

RodISHI said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Painting ACORN the poor victim here for under paying and exploiting workers that need to support their families. As usual your posts are not worth reading. ACORN should be charged by the labor department for exploiting these workers. Do you know that ACORN gave these workers no compensation whatsoever for the expenses that they incurred to to this little eight dollar an hour job? Nothing, nada, they did not even cover the gas bills these workers paid to put in their cars to roam around to the different locations that they were suppose to get these voter registrations filled out. When you abuse folks who need to support their their families you push them to do extreme things. ACORN has boasted about actually caring for these people when really all they did was exploit them and use them.
Click to expand...


You say that as if Republicans care what happens to poor people.  Better they earn 8 bucks than nothing at all.  If Republicans have their way, those people won't even have that.  Notice how Republicans offer no alternatives, ever?


----------



## rdean

Intense said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected no less from you RD.  Even the Senate voted 83-7 to cut the funding to ACORN after the scandals.  But go ahead say what you may....but drink some Kool-Aid....gotta keep the stupidity fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.
Click to expand...


*"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting,"*

So how was the election "messed with"????


----------



## Annie

rdean said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting,"*
> 
> So how was the election "messed with"????
Click to expand...


LOL! Get a life, that won't rate on news sites, much less blogs and messageboards. You're either delusional or the most ignorant poster here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Acorn terrifies the Republicans?
> 
> I know that 50% of Republicans don't know what socialism is, but it scares them.  Is it the same with Acorn?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to this guy why coruption and law breaking is a bad thing?
Click to expand...


You a racist!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The videotape is clearly racist!  Made by white people, probably orientals...do you know how many blacks there are in Japan?

I rest my case!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting,"*
> 
> So how was the election "messed with"????
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPJWpOB1sWE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Vote for Obama a Couple Times[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

Xenophon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.
> 
> When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.
> 
> Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Herman Goering's defense at Nuremberg, that he had no idea what the entity he helped create and run were doing.
Click to expand...


And your point is?  

Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.

Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> You say that as if Republicans care what happens to poor people.  Better they earn 8 bucks than nothing at all.  If Republicans have their way, those people won't even have that.  Notice how Republicans offer no alternatives, ever?



Funny thing is, you dont give a damn about the poor. All you care about is telling people how evil the Republicans are. If you cared about the poor, youd realize that there are bad people who dont give a damn about the poor on both sides of the aisle and good people that care about the poor on both sides of the aisle.

Exploiting the poor isnt good. Especially just to achieve political ends. Enslaving them to government isnt good. Creating government bueacracy and regulation to keep them poor isnt helping them. Giving them hand outs isnt helping them.

You see, the dirty little secret is that the government cant solve the problem of poverty. You just blindly accept that it can as an excuse to have power.

In fact, I think there is an argument to be made on whether poverty is even a problem. It exists. but does being poor somehow make you less human? Is it impossible to live a good life in poverty? Whats more important, what you do in life and the family you leave for the following generation or making money?

As for Republican alternatives, you are correct, our alternatives simply dont involve the federal government acting in ways in which it has no authority to act. We believe in empowering individuals. Remove regulation, teach people skills and how to support themselves. individual service, child mentoring, etc. You see we dont believe government is above all. We believe that the people are. The Government will ensure people remain in poverty because if they didnt, the politicians lose their power. The people will lift up their neighbors and provide service, money, food, shelter, clothing etc. 

See, i dont want anyone to be dependent upon the government. I wouldnt have the arrogance to rob them of their dignity and self worth by lying to them like that and taking their ability to accomplish on their own.

Its easy to be generous with other peoples time and money. True charity and love takes sacrifice of our own money and time.

Thats the difference between me and you.


----------



## Xenophon

Neser Boha said:


> And your point is?


Should be obvious.



> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.


Then again, maybe it isn't.

So tell us, you really think people who work and support something for years have no idea what it does?

Really?

I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.


----------



## Avatar4321

Neser Boha said:


> And your point is?
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.



The point is:

Obama's long associations with radicals such as Ayers, Jones, Wright, and ACORN among others, leads to very serious questions about Obama's own intensions and the extent of his involvement with these corrupt people bent on the overthrow of our freedom. 

It's not a secret Obama wants to fundamentally change America. America doesnt need to be fundamentally changed. The Republic needs to be restored.

The point is Obama needs to be seriously investigated. I cant imagine why any sane person wouldnt think this would be necessary. Obama himself said to look at the people he surrounds himself to see what he believes.

Where there is smoke, something is on fire.


----------



## Megan_Fad

Intense said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I ask for a link to this "Acorn" story and a bunch of people say it's all people have been talking about and it's all over the news while others say, "media blackout".  Some even accused me of being "anti child" and suggesting worse.
> 
> So I think, "Wow, what have I missed?"  I go looking.  I find it at:
> 
> Big Government
> 
> AND find out that FOX "news" is the only network that will report it.  FOX News?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read about it on CNN's website:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution - CNN.com
> 
> and then there is this on an NBC website:
> 
> Pimp & Prostitute Expose Brooklyn ACORN Offices | NBC New York
> 
> Nice try though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual Videos run much better than the Two articles which gloss over.
Click to expand...


Well I didn't say they were _good _ articles...lol I just said that I read about it somewhere other than FOX News...


----------



## Avatar4321

Xenophon said:


> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.



And we are now left with one of two conclusions:

Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.

Or 

Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.


----------



## Xenophon

Avatar4321 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
Click to expand...

She is making the call, not me.


----------



## Neser Boha

Xenophon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then again, maybe it isn't.
> 
> So tell us, you really think people who work and support something for years have no idea what it does?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
Click to expand...


It has obviously not been common knowledge as the shit has JUST been discovered; therefore, I'd sooner believe Obama did not know.  These are not concentration camps stinking of rotting corpses, this is an organization of many employees of which a few are fucked up degenerates that belong in prison (so far).  IF Obama did know and IF it is proven beyond reasonable doubt, then proper action must of course be taken - whatever it is. 

This is some basic stuff that you should have no problem understanding.


----------



## Neser Boha

Avatar4321 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
Click to expand...


Or Obama did not know because he had no way of knowing - yes, despite your hysterical partisan bullshit, it is possible.


----------



## Neser Boha

Avatar4321 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is:
> 
> Obama's long associations with radicals such as Ayers, Jones, Wright, and ACORN among others, leads to very serious questions about Obama's own intensions and the extent of his involvement with these corrupt people bent on the overthrow of our freedom.
> 
> It's not a secret Obama wants to fundamentally change America. America doesnt need to be fundamentally changed. The Republic needs to be restored.
> 
> The point is Obama needs to be seriously investigated. I cant imagine why any sane person wouldnt think this would be necessary. Obama himself said to look at the people he surrounds himself to see what he believes.
> 
> Where there is smoke, something is on fire.
Click to expand...


Cut the crap.  If it gets to the point where he needs to be investigated, of course he should and he will.  This is not fucking Spanish Inquisition - in case you haven't noticed.  However, I'm aware that many of you would like it to be.


----------



## Xenophon

Neser Boha said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then again, maybe it isn't.
> 
> So tell us, you really think people who work and support something for years have no idea what it does?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has obviously not been common knowledge as the shit has JUST been discovered; therefore, I'd sooner believe Obama did not know.  These are not concentration camps stinking of rotting corpses, this is an organization of many employees of which a few are fucked up degenerates that belong in prison (so far).  IF Obama did know and IF it is proven beyond reasonable doubt, then proper action must of course be taken - whatever it is.
> 
> This is some basic stuff that you should have no problem understanding.
Click to expand...


Really?

Just discovered?

It appears you are sadly misinformed, as many people have been saying how corrupt ACORN is going back to the November elections.

So you believe Obama is dumb as dirt, and you are sticking with that?


----------



## Avatar4321

Neser Boha said:


> Or Obama did not know because he had no way of knowing - yes, despite your hysterical partisan bullshit, it is possible.



He has first freaking hand experience with the organization. They helped him with his campaign. Even then everyone knew how corrupt they were. Thing is its one thing to point out that they are corrupt. its another thing to show the people they are corrupt on video.

Again, if Obama didnt know he is either an idiot or complicit. The "no way of knowing" option left long before now. Maybe if he didnt have so much freaking experience working with them you could claim that.


----------



## Neser Boha

Xenophon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be obvious.
> 
> Then again, maybe it isn't.
> 
> So tell us, you really think people who work and support something for years have no idea what it does?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has obviously not been common knowledge as the shit has JUST been discovered; therefore, I'd sooner believe Obama did not know.  These are not concentration camps stinking of rotting corpses, this is an organization of many employees of which a few are fucked up degenerates that belong in prison (so far).  IF Obama did know and IF it is proven beyond reasonable doubt, then proper action must of course be taken - whatever it is.
> 
> This is some basic stuff that you should have no problem understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Just discovered?
> 
> It appears you are sadly misinformed, as many people have been saying how corrupt ACORN is going back to the November elections.
> 
> So you believe Obama is dumb as dirt, and you are sticking with that?
Click to expand...


Oh ... many people have been saying ... Oh yeah ... that totally changes it all.

Next time I'm writing a research paper, I'll definitely use that line and even cite it as a source.... I wonder how it will be looked at by the academia.


----------



## Neser Boha

Honestly, instead of pushing the bullshit parade along, why don't you supply me with some good hard evidence that Obama had no way of not knowing.  You know - articles substantiating all the outrageous claims you're making.  You know who I'm talking to.  I can play this verbal ping pong with you all day and night long and it will not get us anywhere.


----------



## Xenophon

Neser Boha said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has obviously not been common knowledge as the shit has JUST been discovered; therefore, I'd sooner believe Obama did not know.  These are not concentration camps stinking of rotting corpses, this is an organization of many employees of which a few are fucked up degenerates that belong in prison (so far).  IF Obama did know and IF it is proven beyond reasonable doubt, then proper action must of course be taken - whatever it is.
> 
> This is some basic stuff that you should have no problem understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Just discovered?
> 
> It appears you are sadly misinformed, as many people have been saying how corrupt ACORN is going back to the November elections.
> 
> So you believe Obama is dumb as dirt, and you are sticking with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ... many people have been saying ... Oh yeah ... that totally changes it all.
> 
> Next time I'm writing a research paper, I'll definitely use that line and even cite it as a source.... I wonder how it will be looked at by the academia.
Click to expand...

Probaly about as well as you claiming Obama had no clue how the organiaztion he helped build and ran operated.


----------



## Ame®icano

Xenophon said:


> Probaly about as well as you claiming Obama had no clue how the organiaztion he helped build and ran operated.



Was he community organizer?


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> 
> 
> Painting ACORN the poor victim here for under paying and exploiting workers that need to support their families. As usual your posts are not worth reading. ACORN should be charged by the labor department for exploiting these workers. Do you know that ACORN gave these workers no compensation whatsoever for the expenses that they incurred to to this little eight dollar an hour job? Nothing, nada, they did not even cover the gas bills these workers paid to put in their cars to roam around to the different locations that they were suppose to get these voter registrations filled out. When you abuse folks who need to support their their families you push them to do extreme things. ACORN has boasted about actually caring for these people when really all they did was exploit them and use them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that as if Republicans care what happens to poor people.  Better they earn 8 bucks than nothing at all.  If Republicans have their way, those people won't even have that.  Notice how Republicans offer no alternatives, ever?
Click to expand...


Make sure you check in your closet and under your bed for Republicans.


----------



## concept

Neser Boha said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is:
> 
> Obama's long associations with radicals such as Ayers, Jones, Wright, and ACORN among others, leads to very serious questions about Obama's own intensions and the extent of his involvement with these corrupt people bent on the overthrow of our freedom.
> 
> It's not a secret Obama wants to fundamentally change America. America doesnt need to be fundamentally changed. The Republic needs to be restored.
> 
> The point is Obama needs to be seriously investigated. I cant imagine why any sane person wouldnt think this would be necessary. Obama himself said to look at the people he surrounds himself to see what he believes.
> 
> Where there is smoke, something is on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut the crap.  If it gets to the point where he needs to be investigated, of course he should and he will.  This is not fucking Spanish Inquisition - in case you haven't noticed.  However, I'm aware that many of you would like it to be.
Click to expand...


It seems to be the Spanish fucking Inquisition where a conservative is concerned.

George W Bush
Joe the Plumber
Sarah Palin
Beck
etc..



Obama?  *crickets
Gaffetastic Joe Biden? *crickets
Pelosi? *crickets


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting,"*
> 
> So how was the election "messed with"????
Click to expand...


Our Elections are a joke.

How much does it cost to clean up the mess? The bad Registration Forms that get sorted and processed? We pay on both ends. It is a waste. It is Fraud.

We need Election Reform. Positive Picture ID. No crossing State Borders to Vote chasing Primaries or on Election Day. All Absentee Ballots need to be cross checked to insure against voting in multiple states. No more Pets or dead people voting.


----------



## Intense

Megan_Fad said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read about it on CNN's website:
> 
> ACORN workers caught on tape allegedly advising on prostitution - CNN.com
> 
> and then there is this on an NBC website:
> 
> Pimp & Prostitute Expose Brooklyn ACORN Offices | NBC New York
> 
> Nice try though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual Videos run much better than the Two articles which gloss over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I didn't say they were _good _ articles...lol I just said that I read about it somewhere other than FOX News...
Click to expand...


----------



## Intense

Avatar4321 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
Click to expand...


  ACORN-Gate? Waterloo?


----------



## pete

Avatar4321 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
Click to expand...


Either or ? How about both.
Commander and chief and not a peep.


----------



## Intense

pete said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either or ? How about both.
> Commander and chief and not a peep.
Click to expand...


I think that what is on Barry's mind right now is Distance and Plausible Deniability.


----------



## American Horse

concept said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! This what *real* freedom of the press is *supposed* to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah too bad the MSM is sitting there like a deer caught in the headlights.
> 
> The cacaPHONY they would have raised had this been the Heritage Foundation or National Review would have been deafening.
Click to expand...

Or American Spectator magazine.


----------



## Ravi

Xenophon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.
> 
> When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.
> 
> Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Herman Goering's defense at Nuremberg, that he had no idea what the entity he helped create and run were doing.
Click to expand...

That's idiotic. I see you've given up your pretense of being objective.


----------



## ba1614

I just want a thorough, and _INDEPENDENT_ investigation, and let the cards fall where they may.
 I do however feel those that voted to continue supporting Acorn with taxpayer funds explain their vote. Hopefully their constituents hold them accountable for such a vote, if they can't, or won't.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
Click to expand...


For the right, there is always only two sides, black or white, right or wrong, good or bad.  Nothing in between.  Ever.  It's why they are the radicals.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Annie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Term is called Impartial Justice, or Equal Justice Asshole. Messing with Voter Roles or Elections is not okay.  What the Hell is Wrong with You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting,"*
> 
> So how was the election "messed with"????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Get a life, that won't rate on news sites, much less blogs and messageboards.* You're either delusional or the most ignorant poster here*.
Click to expand...


I believe the latter is correct.


----------



## concept

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the right, there is always only two sides, black or white, right or wrong, good or bad.  Nothing in between.  Ever.  It's why they are the radicals.
Click to expand...


So are any of you libs going to comment on ACORN at all? 

Or are you so utterly incabable of denouncing anything to do with the left or Obama?


How pathetic. WHat hacks.


----------



## Fatality

xsited1 said:


> I know how everyone loves Glenn Beck!
> 
> On Glenn Beck&#8217;s radio program this morning, Beck played new audio clips from a fourth incident that had also been taped under-cover.  This tape comes from San Bernadino, Calfornia. Once again James and Hannah pose as a prostitute &#8220;Eden&#8221; and a pimp and are speaking with an employee named Theresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck also hints that *there is a confession of murder from an ACORN employee that will revealed at 5pm on his TV show*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck Airs New ACORN Video | THE D.C. WRITEUP
Click to expand...


wow she admits to murder...shit talk or true? she needs to be investigated at the very least


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the right, there is always only two sides, black or white, right or wrong, good or bad.  Nothing in between.  Ever.  It's why they are the radicals.
Click to expand...


And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lonestar_logic said:


> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.



Problem is how do you convince people somethings wrong when they believe that good and evil doesnt exist?


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.



Actually, the fact is that folks working for ACORN are doing right or wrong.  You can't judge a whole organization by some of its members.  If you believe that, then the Catholic Church is in serious trouble, as are most of the denominations in America.

ACORN has received some deserved bad press recently, but you're still in the "a few bad apples" range.  Show serious corruption or malfeasence at the top level and you all have a case.


----------



## logical4u

rdean said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drinking the kook-aid.  You're going after poor people who are trying to make a buck.  Look at this guy, he paid.  How many at Halliburton paid?  Tens of thousands of people lost their life savings and Republicans go after someone who is scrambling to make 8 bucks an hour?  He paid for what he did.  But it's really sad.  Republicans, wasting their time on something like this when Rome burns.  Pathetic.
> 
> Ex-ACORN worker: 'I paid the price' for voter registration fraud - CNN.com
> 
> But University of Washington law professor Eric Schnapper says the idea of fake cards turning into real votes is a myth.
> 
> *"There are no known instances of fictitious people actually voting," Schnapper said. "You look at some of the names: Mickey Mouse. Dr. Seuss. Mickey Mouse only votes in Disneyland. He's not going to show up at a critical precinct in West Virginia or North Carolina."*
> 
> Schnapper said that if anyone should be upset, it's ACORN.
> 
> "The victims of this are the people who paid these workers $8 an hour to go out and find legitimate voters, and ... they didn't get their $8 worth; they put down phony names," Schnapper said.
> 
> 
> 
> Painting ACORN the poor victim here for under paying and exploiting workers that need to support their families. As usual your posts are not worth reading. ACORN should be charged by the labor department for exploiting these workers. Do you know that ACORN gave these workers no compensation whatsoever for the expenses that they incurred to to this little eight dollar an hour job? Nothing, nada, they did not even cover the gas bills these workers paid to put in their cars to roam around to the different locations that they were suppose to get these voter registrations filled out. When you abuse folks who need to support their their families you push them to do extreme things. ACORN has boasted about actually caring for these people when really all they did was exploit them and use them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that as if Republicans care what happens to poor people.  Better they earn 8 bucks than nothing at all.  If Republicans have their way, those people won't even have that.  Notice how Republicans offer no alternatives, ever?
Click to expand...


Republicans are politicians.  Conservatives will tell you that you can only advance by hard work, improving yourself (education, socially, spiritually), and 'paying the dues'.  It is the only way to have a productive society.  Individuals are responsible for finding a job.  Once they have the job, the same individual is responsible for keeping the job (paying the dues).  At that point it is up to the individual to stay where they are with that job or to try to get a better job.  If they do NOTHING to improve themselves, the individual can stay where they are and cling to their job, complaining that the boss isn't doing anything for them or they can loose their job.

My understanding of liberals: some 'groups' (discrimminitory) are incapable of doing the above on their own and the 'gov' must therefore take 'care' of them.  To do this, the gov must take wealth from the taxpayers (many of which come from those same 'groups', that are taking care of themselves and their families without help from the 'almighty' gov).  If it is pointed out that you believe these 'groups' can take care of themselves, the libs call you: racist, sexist, uncaring, bigoted...etc, etc, etc.  When you point out that the libs are limiting civil rights by increasing the size of gov (taking more away from taxpayers), you are called worse names.

The libs have some great ideas.  It would be refreshing to see one work, before they subjected the entire country to paying for another program that will add to the deficit, add to the corruption, and not do one thing to improve the lives of citizens.


----------



## logical4u

Neser Boha said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you live on some lone island in the middle of some lone lake in the middle of nowhere, but in the rest of the civilized world and especially when it comes to law, if one can't prove it or substantiate her/his claim - it might as well not have happened.
> 
> Any further horse-shit you'd like to shovel tonight?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then again, maybe it isn't.
> 
> So tell us, you really think people who work and support something for years have no idea what it does?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has obviously not been common knowledge as the shit has JUST been discovered; therefore, I'd sooner believe Obama did not know.  These are not concentration camps stinking of rotting corpses, this is an organization of many employees of which a few are fucked up degenerates that belong in prison (so far).  IF Obama did know and IF it is proven beyond reasonable doubt, then proper action must of course be taken - whatever it is.
> 
> This is some basic stuff that you should have no problem understanding.
Click to expand...


O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a,  no matter what the facts are: O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a, O b a m a


----------



## logical4u

Ame®icano;1521601 said:
			
		

> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probaly about as well as you claiming Obama had no clue how the organiaztion he helped build and ran operated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he community organizer?
Click to expand...


That was his list of qualifications to be president, remember.  

He couldn't claim he was a senator, because as president, he has stated he didn't know what was going on when Bush was president ('how bad it really was').  That was probably because he rarely showed up at his place of employment: the senate (he was campaigning instead of doing his job) and it shows.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Avatar4321 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is how do you convince people somethings wrong when they believe that good and evil doesnt exist?
Click to expand...


The people that claim that good and evil don't exist are delusional idiots.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the fact is that folks working for ACORN are doing right or wrong.  You can't judge a whole organization by some of its members.  If you believe that, then the Catholic Church is in serious trouble, as are most of the denominations in America.
> 
> ACORN has received some deserved bad press recently, but you're still in the "a few bad apples" range.  Show serious corruption or malfeasence at the top level and you all have a case.
Click to expand...


How much of the tax payers money is the Catholic church receiving? You see you have  a choice as to whether or not to support the catholic church, but no choice in your tax dollars funding the corrupt Acorn. 

Few bad apples? More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day. There are investigations currently going on in 14 states and now you have at least four videos (with more coming) that shows more corruption. Top level corruption? How about ACORN founder Wade Rathke and his embezzling brother Dale who embezzled nearly one million dollars? 

You can point to other wrongs, but it doesn't make what Acorn is doing right. But hey, I understand it's part of the liberal game play. Bottom line is you failed on all points.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> How much of the tax payers money is the Catholic church receiving? You see you have  a choice as to whether or not to support the catholic church, but no choice in your tax dollars funding the corrupt Acorn.



We extend to churchs tax exempt status.  True, it is not money in the collection plate, but it is agreeing to forgo revenue that the community could collect.



> Few bad apples? More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day. There are investigations currently going on in 14 states and now you have at least four videos (with more coming) that shows more corruption. Top level corruption? How about ACORN founder Wade Rathke and his embezzling brother Dale who embezzled nearly one million dollars?



How many ACORN officials have not been convicted of fraud?

Again, you're confusing the actions of employees and volunteers with the actions of the group as a whole.  Without actual PROOF of a systematic problem, you have nothing.

Come back when those investigations provide proof against the operations of the group as a whole.



> You can point to other wrongs, but it doesn't make what Acorn is doing right. But hey, I understand it's part of the liberal game play. Bottom line is you failed on all points.



I'm not excusing ACORN.  I'm saying that at this point you only have dirt on employees and volunteers, not the group as a whole.


----------



## Intense

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the fact is that folks working for ACORN are doing right or wrong.  You can't judge a whole organization by some of its members.  If you believe that, then the Catholic Church is in serious trouble, as are most of the denominations in America.
> 
> ACORN has received some deserved bad press recently, but you're still in the "a few bad apples" range.  Show serious corruption or malfeasence at the top level and you all have a case.
Click to expand...


The Catholic Church is in Serious Trouble, and It is Trying to Correct.


----------



## Intense

logical4u said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Painting ACORN the poor victim here for under paying and exploiting workers that need to support their families. As usual your posts are not worth reading. ACORN should be charged by the labor department for exploiting these workers. Do you know that ACORN gave these workers no compensation whatsoever for the expenses that they incurred to to this little eight dollar an hour job? Nothing, nada, they did not even cover the gas bills these workers paid to put in their cars to roam around to the different locations that they were suppose to get these voter registrations filled out. When you abuse folks who need to support their their families you push them to do extreme things. ACORN has boasted about actually caring for these people when really all they did was exploit them and use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that as if Republicans care what happens to poor people.  Better they earn 8 bucks than nothing at all.  If Republicans have their way, those people won't even have that.  Notice how Republicans offer no alternatives, ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans are politicians.  Conservatives will tell you that you can only advance by hard work, improving yourself (education, socially, spiritually), and 'paying the dues'.  It is the only way to have a productive society.  Individuals are responsible for finding a job.  Once they have the job, the same individual is responsible for keeping the job (paying the dues).  At that point it is up to the individual to stay where they are with that job or to try to get a better job.  If they do NOTHING to improve themselves, the individual can stay where they are and cling to their job, complaining that the boss isn't doing anything for them or they can loose their job.
> 
> My understanding of liberals: some 'groups' (discrimminitory) are incapable of doing the above on their own and the 'gov' must therefore take 'care' of them.  To do this, the gov must take wealth from the taxpayers (many of which come from those same 'groups', that are taking care of themselves and their families without help from the 'almighty' gov).  If it is pointed out that you believe these 'groups' can take care of themselves, the libs call you: racist, sexist, uncaring, bigoted...etc, etc, etc.  When you point out that the libs are limiting civil rights by increasing the size of gov (taking more away from taxpayers), you are called worse names.
> 
> The libs have some great ideas.  It would be refreshing to see one work, before they subjected the entire country to paying for another program that will add to the deficit, add to the corruption, and not do one thing to improve the lives of citizens.
Click to expand...


The Libs are ignoring one of the basic Principles of Federalism, which is to start small and work out the kinks. National Scale by mandate is not Federalism.


----------



## Intense

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the tax payers money is the Catholic church receiving? You see you have  a choice as to whether or not to support the catholic church, but no choice in your tax dollars funding the corrupt Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We extend to churchs tax exempt status.  True, it is not money in the collection plate, but it is agreeing to forgo revenue that the community could collect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few bad apples? More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day. There are investigations currently going on in 14 states and now you have at least four videos (with more coming) that shows more corruption. Top level corruption? How about ACORN founder Wade Rathke and his embezzling brother Dale who embezzled nearly one million dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many ACORN officials have not been convicted of fraud?
> 
> Again, you're confusing the actions of employees and volunteers with the actions of the group as a whole.  Without actual PROOF of a systematic problem, you have nothing.
> 
> Come back when those investigations provide proof against the operations of the group as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can point to other wrongs, but it doesn't make what Acorn is doing right. But hey, I understand it's part of the liberal game play. Bottom line is you failed on all points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not excusing ACORN.  I'm saying that at this point you only have dirt on employees and volunteers, not the group as a whole.
Click to expand...


Tax Exempt Status for the Church, is a Right, not a Privilege. 

The failure to uncover ACORN Felonies to this point resemble more Complicity, and Obstructionism than anything else. The Tide is turning on ACORN, the Rats are scurrying. 

US Census, HUD are starting to show Evidence of Higher Thought. Maybe some will run off on you.


----------



## Ravi

Catholic charities get taxpayer money from the federal government via faith based initiatives. Since the righwingers have never objected to this, have never asked their representatives to stop funding Catholic charities I can only conclude that the rightwingers condone priests having sex with young boys.

Amazing hypocrisy in action.


----------



## RodISHI

Ravi said:


> Catholic charities get taxpayer money from the federal government via faith based initiatives. Since the righwingers have never objected to this, have never asked their representatives to stop funding Catholic charities I can only conclude that the rightwingers condone priests having sex with young boys.
> 
> Amazing hypocrisy in action.


Not that I approve of what certain Catholics have done or do believe in any manner but you are reaching a bit to far here. Trying to compare the Catholic Church to ACORN is like trying to say a bolt and an engine or one in the same. It puts you in that category with redean as an idiot type poster.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the right, there is always only two sides, black or white, right or wrong, good or bad.  Nothing in between.  Ever.  It's why they are the radicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why liberals are idiots! Fact is what Acorn is doing is either right or wrong, there is no in between. And you (being the idiot that you are) don't seem to see anything wrong with our tax dollars funding a clearly corrupt organization.
Click to expand...


I think that it is bigger than Money Laundering. Pandora's Box.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> Tax Exempt Status for the Church, is a Right, not a Privilege.


Hate to bust your bubble here, but it's a privilege.

Who is the favor-extending giver and who is the taker in that scenario?


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Catholic charities get taxpayer money from the federal government via faith based initiatives. Since the righwingers have never objected to this, have never asked their representatives to stop funding Catholic charities I can only conclude that the rightwingers condone priests having sex with young boys.
> 
> Amazing hypocrisy in action.



Catholic Charities is loaded with former Marxists, be careful who you piss off, they still have strong connections in the DNC. They are Neocons at best. They don't condone Priests having Sex with Boys. As a Rule They actively would intervene. So do Ethical Priests and Clergy, and Lay People. Good try though.  What's Your Faith Ravi? Let Me Guess. P.S. Do you talk that wasy about your religious Leaders, or would it cost you your head?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the tax payers money is the Catholic church receiving? You see you have  a choice as to whether or not to support the catholic church, but no choice in your tax dollars funding the corrupt Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We extend to churchs tax exempt status.  True, it is not money in the collection plate, but it is agreeing to forgo revenue that the community could collect.
> 
> *I's not taking money out of taxpayers pockets, so no.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few bad apples? More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day. There are investigations currently going on in 14 states and now you have at least four videos (with more coming) that shows more corruption. Top level corruption? How about ACORN founder Wade Rathke and his embezzling brother Dale who embezzled nearly one million dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many ACORN officials have not been convicted of fraud?
> 
> Again, you're confusing the actions of employees and volunteers with the actions of the group as a whole.  Without actual PROOF of a systematic problem, you have nothing.
> 
> Come back when those investigations provide proof against the operations of the group as a whole.
> 
> *I will.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can point to other wrongs, but it doesn't make what Acorn is doing right. But hey, I understand it's part of the liberal game play. Bottom line is you failed on all points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not excusing ACORN.  I'm saying that at this point you only have dirt on employees and volunteers, not the group as a whole.
> 
> *The founders brother embezzled nearly a million dollars, 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, ongoing investigations gong on in 14 states, four videos with about 12 more that's yet to be seen. How much evidence does it take to show the organization is corrupt?
> 
> *
Click to expand...


*How can anyone overlook the overwhelming evidence?*


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> *How can anyone overlook the overwhelming evidence?*



Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.

What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.


----------



## Ravi

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic charities get taxpayer money from the federal government via faith based initiatives. Since the righwingers have never objected to this, have never asked their representatives to stop funding Catholic charities I can only conclude that the rightwingers condone priests having sex with young boys.
> 
> Amazing hypocrisy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I approve of what certain Catholics have done or do believe in any manner but you are reaching a bit to far here. Trying to compare the Catholic Church to ACORN is like trying to say a bolt and an engine or one in the same. It puts you in that category with redean as an idiot type poster.
Click to expand...

Good point. The Catholics have abused the taxpayers to a much greater extent than ACORN could ever hope to do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How can anyone overlook the overwhelming evidence?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.
> 
> What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.
Click to expand...


More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?  

Organizations:
_Social unit of people, systematically arranged and managed to meet a need or to pursue collective goals on a continuing basis. All organizations have a management structure that determines relationships between functions and positions, and subdivides and delegates roles, responsibilities, and authority to carry out defined tasks. Organizations are open systems in that they affect and are affected by the environment beyond their boundaries_



> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. *More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud* and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day," Johanns said in a statement released Monday. "It's wrong to give tax dollars to a group with multiple convictions of undermining our democratic process and our laws. So, I'm introducing measures to stop the federal funding of ACORN."



Republican Lawmakers Turn Up the Heat on ACORN - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Xenophon

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate, find out what the truth is, and punish the perpetrators.  That's it.
> 
> When it comes to Obama's connection to ACORN, which according to some somehow discredits him and his overall intentions and quality as the US president: as long as Obama was not aware of actions of the few individuals involved in these scandals, there is nothing one can accuse him of.
> 
> Stop the bullshit parade and start proper and thorough investigation.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Herman Goering's defense at Nuremberg, that he had no idea what the entity he helped create and run were doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's idiotic. I see you've given up your pretense of being objective.
Click to expand...

Look who's talking.

I see you have given up your pretense of being a cool person, and instead act like just another partisan assclown.


----------



## Xenophon

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await your next pearl of wisdom on how clueless you believe Obama is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are now left with one of two conclusions:
> 
> Either Obama is a serious idiot and the left was completely wrong about his intelligence.
> 
> Or
> 
> Obama is in this as deep as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the right, there is always only two sides, black or white, right or wrong, good or bad.  Nothing in between.  Ever.  It's why they are the radicals.
Click to expand...

For the moronic, there is never  guilt, proof or responsibility for their actions, everything is defelction, minutia or moral equivilency.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How can anyone overlook the overwhelming evidence?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.
> 
> What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> Organizations:
> _Social unit of people, systematically arranged and managed to meet a need or to pursue collective goals on a continuing basis. All organizations have a management structure that determines relationships between functions and positions, and subdivides and delegates roles, responsibilities, and authority to carry out defined tasks. Organizations are open systems in that they affect and are affected by the environment beyond their boundaries_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. *More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud* and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day," Johanns said in a statement released Monday. "It's wrong to give tax dollars to a group with multiple convictions of undermining our democratic process and our laws. So, I'm introducing measures to stop the federal funding of ACORN."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican Lawmakers Turn Up the Heat on ACORN - Political News - FOXNews.com
Click to expand...

Not officials, employees. And I don't think "more than thirty" is even correct. Another liar heard from.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?



30 out of how many? Is 30 employees even 10% of their workforce?   5%?  Is it even 1%?

You're jumping down the throats of a lot of people based on the actions of a few.  If ACORN is as corrupt as you say, more will come out.  The truth always does.  I'd prefer to wait until we're talking about more than a small percentage of the organization before I toss the organization as a whole into jail.  You're a bit too impatient to wait.  Slow down.  Relax.  Those convicted are in jail, others are investigated.  Time will either prove you right or wrong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.
> 
> What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> Organizations:
> _Social unit of people, systematically arranged and managed to meet a need or to pursue collective goals on a continuing basis. All organizations have a management structure that determines relationships between functions and positions, and subdivides and delegates roles, responsibilities, and authority to carry out defined tasks. Organizations are open systems in that they affect and are affected by the environment beyond their boundaries_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. *More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud* and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day," Johanns said in a statement released Monday. "It's wrong to give tax dollars to a group with multiple convictions of undermining our democratic process and our laws. So, I'm introducing measures to stop the federal funding of ACORN."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican Lawmakers Turn Up the Heat on ACORN - Political News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not officials, employees. And I don't think "more than thirty" is even correct. Another liar heard from.
Click to expand...


Prove it's not correct. You just saying it isn't correct doesn't make it incorrect.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 out of how many? Is 30 employees even 10% of their workforce?   5%?  Is it even 1%?
> 
> You're jumping down the throats of a lot of people based on the actions of a few.  If ACORN is as corrupt as you say, more will come out.  The truth always does.  I'd prefer to wait until we're talking about more than a small percentage of the organization before I toss the organization as a whole into jail.  You're a bit too impatient to wait.  Slow down.  Relax.  Those convicted are in jail, others are investigated.  Time will either prove you right or wrong.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.


----------



## Ame®icano

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 out of how many? Is 30 employees even 10% of their workforce?   5%?  Is it even 1%?
> 
> You're jumping down the throats of a lot of people based on the actions of a few.  If ACORN is as corrupt as you say, *more will come out.  The truth always does. * I'd prefer to wait until we're talking about more than a small percentage of the organization before I toss the organization as a whole into jail.  You're a bit too impatient to wait.  Slow down.  Relax.  Those convicted are in jail, others are investigated.  Time will either prove you right or wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.
Click to expand...


I agree. Truth is coming out. Like in this case... I know, I know, it's not ACORN... it's just SEIU. 

Former SEIU President Sentenced to 25 Years



> A former SEIU 1000 chapter president and California Department of Insurance employee who pleaded no contest to child pornography has been sentenced to 25 years in state prison.


----------



## Meister

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.
> 
> What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> Organizations:
> _Social unit of people, systematically arranged and managed to meet a need or to pursue collective goals on a continuing basis. All organizations have a management structure that determines relationships between functions and positions, and subdivides and delegates roles, responsibilities, and authority to carry out defined tasks. Organizations are open systems in that they affect and are affected by the environment beyond their boundaries_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. *More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud* and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day," Johanns said in a statement released Monday. "It's wrong to give tax dollars to a group with multiple convictions of undermining our democratic process and our laws. So, I'm introducing measures to stop the federal funding of ACORN."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican Lawmakers Turn Up the Heat on ACORN - Political News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not officials, employees. And I don't think "more than thirty" is even correct. Another liar heard from.
Click to expand...


Just the tip of the iceberg, Ravi....tip of the iceberg


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ame®icano;1522858 said:
			
		

> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 out of how many? Is 30 employees even 10% of their workforce?   5%?  Is it even 1%?
> 
> You're jumping down the throats of a lot of people based on the actions of a few.  If ACORN is as corrupt as you say, *more will come out.  The truth always does. * I'd prefer to wait until we're talking about more than a small percentage of the organization before I toss the organization as a whole into jail.  You're a bit too impatient to wait.  Slow down.  Relax.  Those convicted are in jail, others are investigated.  Time will either prove you right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Truth is coming out. Like in this case... I know, I know, it's not ACORN... it's just SEIU.
> 
> Former SEIU President Sentenced to 25 Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former SEIU 1000 chapter president and California Department of Insurance employee who pleaded no contest to child pornography has been sentenced to 25 years in state prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The Union News.: NPR exposes ACORN-SEIU $$ connection

Acorn,  SEIU they are connected.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.



Please investigate.  Either you're right, and you've done the community a service, or you're wrong, and a honest group gets its day in court to clear its name.

Just be willing to take this the rest of the way.  Apply the same litmus test to RNC and DNC affiliated organizations, or you're just indulging in witch hunts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please investigate.  Either you're right, and you've done the community a service, or you're wrong, and a honest group gets its day in court to clear its name.
> 
> Just be willing to take this the rest of the way.  Apply the same litmus test to RNC and DNC affiliated organizations, or you're just indulging in witch hunts.
Click to expand...


An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?

For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest. 

Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, you sit and wait while the us free minded thinkers save your tax dollars from a corrupt organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please investigate.  Either you're right, and you've done the community a service, or you're wrong, and a honest group gets its day in court to clear its name.
> 
> Just be willing to take this the rest of the way.  Apply the same litmus test to RNC and DNC affiliated organizations, or you're just indulging in witch hunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?
> 
> For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest.
> 
> Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.
Click to expand...

Please list the 30 officials that have been convicted or admit you are lying.

Thanks!


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic charities get taxpayer money from the federal government via faith based initiatives. Since the righwingers have never objected to this, have never asked their representatives to stop funding Catholic charities I can only conclude that the rightwingers condone priests having sex with young boys.
> 
> Amazing hypocrisy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I approve of what certain Catholics have done or do believe in any manner but you are reaching a bit to far here. Trying to compare the Catholic Church to ACORN is like trying to say a bolt and an engine or one in the same. It puts you in that category with redean as an idiot type poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. The Catholics have abused the taxpayers to a much greater extent than ACORN could ever hope to do.
Click to expand...


You sound more like you are defending coconspirators. Come clean.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> [
> An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?



Does an investigation make you automatically guilty?  Does a small number of employees make your whole organization dishonest?



> For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest.



Its giving them the benefit of the doubt due to the lack of evidence otherwise.  You have small unrelated incidents from an organization running in double digit states.  



> Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.



Stuff like this happens all the time.  At any given moment half of the RNC and DNC State Parties are under audit, investigation, or worse.  Political organizations come under investigation literally all the time and *gasp* sometimes they find screw ups that break the rules.

You don't have proof of something systematic yet.  Keep investigating.  If you do find proof of something systematic I'll join you in calling for the disbanding of ACORN.  Until then, they get the same benefit of doubt that any other organization should get.


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of overwhelming evidence is different from mine.  I suspect that your political views have lowered the bar, while I'd acknowledge that my own bias has probably raised it a bit.
> 
> What's going on with ACORN certainly doesn't look good, and some of the ACORN employees are clearly breaking the law.  However, there's a difference between the organization and the employees, and a difference between investigation and criminal convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 Acorn officials have been convicted, this is the third time I referenced this. But yet you seem to dismiss it. The employees make up the organization, if not for the employees there would be NO organization. Sheesh!!! You cannot be this stupid!!! Can you?
> 
> Organizations:
> _Social unit of people, systematically arranged and managed to meet a need or to pursue collective goals on a continuing basis. All organizations have a management structure that determines relationships between functions and positions, and subdivides and delegates roles, responsibilities, and authority to carry out defined tasks. Organizations are open systems in that they affect and are affected by the environment beyond their boundaries_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. *More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud* and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day," Johanns said in a statement released Monday. "It's wrong to give tax dollars to a group with multiple convictions of undermining our democratic process and our laws. So, I'm introducing measures to stop the federal funding of ACORN."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican Lawmakers Turn Up the Heat on ACORN - Political News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not officials, employees. And I don't think "more than thirty" is even correct. Another liar heard from.
Click to expand...


Oversight obviously nonexistent, that would imply Competence.


----------



## Intense

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does an investigation make you automatically guilty?  Does a small number of employees make your whole organization dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its giving them the benefit of the doubt due to the lack of evidence otherwise.  You have small unrelated incidents from an organization running in double digit states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuff like this happens all the time.  At any given moment half of the RNC and DNC State Parties are under audit, investigation, or worse.  Political organizations come under investigation literally all the time and *gasp* sometimes they find screw ups that break the rules.
> 
> You don't have proof of something systematic yet.  Keep investigating.  If you do find proof of something systematic I'll join you in calling for the disbanding of ACORN.  Until then, they get the same benefit of doubt that any other organization should get.
Click to expand...


We'll save You a front row seat.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please investigate.  Either you're right, and you've done the community a service, or you're wrong, and a honest group gets its day in court to clear its name.
> 
> Just be willing to take this the rest of the way.  Apply the same litmus test to RNC and DNC affiliated organizations, or you're just indulging in witch hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?
> 
> For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest.
> 
> Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please list the 30 officials that have been convicted or admit you are lying.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


When you start proving your claims, I'll give you the same respect. Until then, find their names yourself.

You can start here, Press Releases - News Room - U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> An honest group? Explain to me what makes them honest. Was it the fact that many of them are currently being investigated for voter fraud (in 14 states) and over 30 have already been convicted or is it the videos showing Acorn giving out tax advice on operating a prostitution business, including advice on the sex trafficking of underage children being brought in from Central America for child prostitution that makes them honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does an investigation make you automatically guilty?  Does a small number of employees make your whole organization dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you to cal them an "honest " group is not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its giving them the benefit of the doubt due to the lack of evidence otherwise.  You have small unrelated incidents from an organization running in double digit states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me any RNC or other DNC group (besides Acorn and SEIU) that's involved in corruption that's currently going on and not being reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuff like this happens all the time.  At any given moment half of the RNC and DNC State Parties are under audit, investigation, or worse.  Political organizations come under investigation literally all the time and *gasp* sometimes they find screw ups that break the rules.
> 
> You don't have proof of something systematic yet.  Keep investigating.  If you do find proof of something systematic I'll join you in calling for the disbanding of ACORN.  Until then, they get the same benefit of doubt that any other organization should get.
Click to expand...


Lets see, 30 officials, 14 states, five videos from five different cites (with lots more videos to come) I would say it's plenty systematic.

But as I said earlier. you just sit there and wait while the rest of us gets to the bottom of it. But don't worry, we're  gonna make sure your tax dollars are not being spent to fund an _alleged_ corrupt organization while your sitting and waiting. And you didn't give any specifics on what RNC/DNC group are currently being investigated. So in that aspect, you fail. I will give you one, that's currently being investigated by the ethics committee and that's Charles Rangel who just happens to be a democrat.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/06/nyregion/06rangel.html?_r=1


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Intense said:


> We'll save You a front row seat.



I'll look forward to it.  I absolutely hate graft and corruption.  If you can prove that's happening here on an organizational level, and not on a person by person basis, I'll join the fight against ACORN.  I'll be waiting.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> And you didn't give any specifics on what RNC/DNC group are currently being investigated. So in that aspect, you fail.



Steele Under Investigation: Feb 2009

Ralph Marra helps GOP Boss

GOP Candidate Under Investigation over Campaign Finances

Orange County GOP Chair Under Investigation


----------



## rayboyusmc

And the police confirmed no one was killed.

Go Glen Beck.  1.7 million at the march determined by a head count by a university whose name he couldn't remember.

If they are guilty punish them.

If they are innocent, the right will move on forget that and continue the nutty ness.


----------



## Intense

Dr.Traveler said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll save You a front row seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look forward to it.  I absolutely hate graft and corruption.  If you can prove that's happening here on an organizational level, and not on a person by person basis, I'll join the fight against ACORN.  I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...


Lets start taking them all down. We'll start a third Party, and Run Bill Cosby and Morgan Freeman. Make a rule in Congress that All Bills have to be under 100 Pages, and include the IRS in that. We will Run on Oversight, Transparency, and Accountability. Unions will be Neutered and we can go back to the Old Way of Equal Justice under The Law without Partiality. No more Favors.   No more Federal Workers in Unions.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Intense said:


> Lets start taking them all down. We'll start a third Party, and Run Bill Cosby and Morgan Freeman. Make a rule in Congress that All Bills have to be under 100 Pages, and include the IRS in that. We will Run on Oversight, Transparency, and Accountability. Unions will be Neutered and we can go back to the Old Way of Equal Justice under The Law without Partiality. No more Favors.   No more Federal Workers in Unions.



Cosby would be a leg up on the current crop available on both sides.  As for the tax code, you sold me.


----------



## rdean

FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations


----------



## Intense

Federal and state authorities in Miami are still searching for five of the 11 people suspected of falsifying information on hundreds of voter registration cards -- including registering the name of the late actor Paul Newman -- the Florida Department of Law Enforcement told FOXNews.com Thursday. 

Six people were taken into custody Wednesday as arrest warrants were issued for 11 workers hired by the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now -- or ACORN -- on charges of voter registration fraud.  

Florida state attorney Katherine Fernandez-Rundle said the 11 workers hired to register voters by ACORN in Homestead, Fla., submitted 888 fraudulent names -- which included names of people who were already registered voters, fictitious names, and the name of the late actor Paul Newman, who died in Sept. 2008.

Fernandez-Rundle said ACORN alerted her office after it reviewed hundreds of voter registration cards it suspected were fraudulent.  She said that none of the names in question actually voted. 

"While they were attempting to steal from ACORN, they were stealing from our electoral process and we just will not tolerate that," she said.  

Fernandez-Rundle said the workers, who were being paid 10 dollars an hour to register voters, face anywhere from 2 to 37 counts of "false swearing in connection with voting or elections" and "submission of false voter registration information."

"They were attempting to justify their hourly wages," she said. 

In a statement sent to FOXNews.com. on Wednesday, Florida ACORN board member Leroy Bell said, "We want to commend the state attorney for taking decisive action. Today's action demonstrates the seriousness we brought to the task of not only expanding the electorate, but also of protecting the integrity of the voting process. "

"Over the last five years thousands of dedicated people have worked or volunteered with Florida ACORN and succeeded in helping hundreds of thousands of Florida citizens -- especially African-Americans, Latinos, low-income and young people -- to apply to become registered voters. Fortunately, our quality control managers and the systems we developed ensured their ability to spot the isolated wrongdoing by these 11 workers who tried to pass off phony forms instead of doing their work," he said.

Bell added that the government should do more to modernize the voter registration system, saying ACORN would "prefer that Florida and the United States adopt a more modern voter registration system where getting everyone on the rolls is the government's job and mission."

ACORN's activities were frequently questioned during the 2008 presidential election.  The group, which claims to be a non-partisan grassroots community organization of low- and moderate-income people, came under fire in 2007 when Washington State filed felony charges against several paid ACORN employees and supervisors for more than 1,700 fraudulent voter registrations. In March 2008, an ACORN worker in Pennsylvania was sentenced for making 29 phony voter registration forms. 


ACORN Workers Face Charges of Alleged Voter Registration Fraud in Florida - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## The T

Speaking of ACORN VIDEO? Hannity has an exclusive NEW ONE to expose out of San Diego tonight that hasn't been seen yet. According to Hannity? It's supposed to be a 'barn-burner".


----------



## Intense

The T said:


> Speaking of ACORN VIDEO? Hannity has an exclusive NEW ONE to expose out of San Diego tonight that hasn't been seen yet. According to Hannity? It's supposed to be a 'barn-burner".



Thanks for the Reminder.


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of ACORN VIDEO? Hannity has an exclusive NEW ONE to expose out of San Diego tonight that hasn't been seen yet. According to Hannity? It's supposed to be a 'barn-burner".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reminder.
Click to expand...

 

I'll be watching and capturing it. Hopefully? I can post it here shortly after the fact. And you notice ACORN has pretty much been brought to a screeching halt?

I think more should be done, and an AUDIT for every dollar shouls be hels to account. I think they've come to realize that this just isn't isolated...It's a Cancer on the TAXPAYERS.

And I wonder how many more 'FRONT GROUPS' are out there that are the same or WORSE?

ETA: You're welcome my friend.


----------



## Intense

The T said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of ACORN VIDEO? Hannity has an exclusive NEW ONE to expose out of San Diego tonight that hasn't been seen yet. According to Hannity? It's supposed to be a 'barn-burner".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching and capturing it. Hopefully? I can post it here shortly after the fact. And you notice ACORN has pretty much been brought to a screeching halt?
> 
> I think more should be done, and an AUDIT for every dollar shouls be hels to account. I think they've come to realize that this just isn't isolated...It's a Cancer on the TAXPAYERS.
> 
> And I wonder how many more 'FRONT GROUPS' are out there that are the same or WORSE?
> 
> ETA: You're welcome my friend.
Click to expand...


I've sent 3 E-Mails to HUD Alert, to complain. No response yet.


----------



## Ame®icano

> ACORN, calling the actions of some of its employees "indefensible," has suspended advising new clients as part of its service programs and is setting up an independent review to see what happened.
> 
> ACORN chief executive Bertha Lewis said in a written statement that she was "ordering a halt to any new intakes into ACORN's service programs until completion of an independent review."




ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible'  - The Washington Times


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching and capturing it. Hopefully? I can post it here shortly after the fact. And you notice ACORN has pretty much been brought to a screeching halt?
> 
> I think more should be done, and an AUDIT for every dollar shouls be hels to account. I think they've come to realize that this just isn't isolated...It's a Cancer on the TAXPAYERS.
> 
> And I wonder how many more 'FRONT GROUPS' are out there that are the same or WORSE?
> 
> ETA: You're welcome my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've sent 3 E-Mails to HUD Alert, to complain. No response yet.
Click to expand...

 
I'd be curious to know IF you get a response.


----------



## The T

Ame®icano;1524370 said:
			
		

> ACORN, calling the actions of some of its employees "indefensible," has suspended advising new clients as part of its service programs and is setting up an independent review to see what happened.
> 
> ACORN chief executive Bertha Lewis said in a written statement that she was "ordering a halt to any new intakes into ACORN's service programs until completion of an independent review."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible' - The Washington Times
Click to expand...

 
I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?

Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.


----------



## Intense

The T said:


> Ame®icano;1524370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN, calling the actions of some of its employees "indefensible," has suspended advising new clients as part of its service programs and is setting up an independent review to see what happened.
> 
> ACORN chief executive Bertha Lewis said in a written statement that she was "ordering a halt to any new intakes into ACORN's service programs until completion of an independent review."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible' - The Washington Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?
> 
> Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.
Click to expand...


Hey man They take it to Art Form. It's almost beautiful to watch sometimes, if one could ignore the collateral damage.  Where is the FBI in This? The Attorney General?  Everybody hide and Shred. I'm gonna count to 5000 in sixteen languages, and then I'm coming for you. I'd better not find anything Incriminating now. If I do The Union Enforcers will take you fishing... Chum... Get it .... Good.... Now Shred and Hide. Delete those E-Mails or Your Ass is mine.


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1524370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible' - The Washington Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?
> 
> Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man They take it to Art Form. It's almost beautiful to watch sometimes, if one could ignore the collateral damage. Where is the FBI in This? The Attorney General? Everybody hide and Shred. I'm gonna count to 5000 in sixteen languages, and then I'm coming for you. I'd better not find anything Incriminating now. If I do The Union Enforcers will take you fishing... Chum... Get it .... Good.... Now Shred and Hide. Delete those E-Mails or Your Ass is mine.
Click to expand...

 
Will the Congress have to act over Obama's Head to get Eric Holder to do his duty?

Inquiring minds wanna know where the CEO of this Republic IS on this issue? I mean after all? He touted this Orginization during his campaign gleefully champoning them saying he had addressed their issues...and WORKED for them?

Obama? Where are you on this? Time to be a stand up guy?

[Cynically? I say he WON'T].


----------



## Ame®icano

The T said:


> Ame®icano;1524370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN, calling the actions of some of its employees "indefensible," has suspended advising new clients as part of its service programs and is setting up an independent review to see what happened.
> 
> ACORN chief executive Bertha Lewis said in a written statement that she was "ordering a halt to any new intakes into ACORN's service programs until completion of an independent review."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible' - The Washington Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?
> 
> Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.
Click to expand...


I noticed two words - "independent review".

Something is telling me that will be *internal investigation* and if it is, I don't believe it will be independent.

How about we have the Inspector General do it? Oops, he's too busy investigating torture. Where is the Congress? Where is the FBI?


----------



## The T

Ame®icano;1524534 said:
			
		

> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1524370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACORN says workers conduct 'indefensible' - The Washington Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?
> 
> Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed two words - "independent review".
> 
> Something is telling me that will be *internal investigation* and if it is, I don't believe it will be independent.
> 
> How about we have the Inspector General do it? Oops, he's too busy investigating torture. Where is the Congress? Where is the FBI?
Click to expand...

 

Where's Eric Holder? Obama? Conspiculously MISSING from this.

I have the Exclusive VID uploading now...


----------



## Ravi

The T said:


> Ame®icano;1524534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the word "Indefensible"...in their speak they think it's isolated to a few "rogues". Interesting that these people don't seem to understand that it's Orginization wide?
> 
> Yeah, I'll belive that when Pigs take to wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed two words - "independent review".
> 
> Something is telling me that will be *internal investigation* and if it is, I don't believe it will be independent.
> 
> How about we have the Inspector General do it? Oops, he's too busy investigating torture. Where is the Congress? Where is the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Eric Holder? Obama? Conspiculously MISSING from this.
> 
> I have the Exclusive VID uploading now...
Click to expand...

Maybe they are content to let the law operate without their micromanaging. Or maybe they don't agree that you should be dictating their actions.

Hypocrite. You still haven't explained why you support priests abusing young boys.


----------



## Oddball

Ravi said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1524534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed two words - "independent review".
> 
> Something is telling me that will be *internal investigation* and if it is, I don't believe it will be independent.
> 
> How about we have the Inspector General do it? Oops, he's too busy investigating torture. Where is the Congress? Where is the FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Eric Holder? Obama? Conspiculously MISSING from this.
> 
> I have the Exclusive VID uploading now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are content to let the law operate without their micromanaging. Or maybe they don't agree that you should be dictating their actions.
> 
> Hypocrite. You still haven't explained why you support priests abusing young boys.
Click to expand...

These are _*FEDERAL STATUES*_ clearly being violated, hack-in-the-box.

Shit, your playing naive gets really old!


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1524534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed two words - "independent review".
> 
> Something is telling me that will be *internal investigation* and if it is, I don't believe it will be independent.
> 
> How about we have the Inspector General do it? Oops, he's too busy investigating torture. Where is the Congress? Where is the FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Eric Holder? Obama? Conspiculously MISSING from this.
> 
> I have the Exclusive VID uploading now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are content to let the law operate without their micromanaging. Or maybe they don't agree that you should be dictating their actions.
> 
> Hypocrite. You still haven't explained why you support priests abusing young boys.
Click to expand...


Put up or shut up Ravi. Give me names. I'll Pass them on. Heads will roll. Put up or shut up.


----------



## EriktheRed

rdean said:


> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations



You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?



> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.




Link


----------



## Ravi

EriktheRed said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link
Click to expand...

Which casts doubt on all the tapes.


----------



## Ravi

Dude said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Eric Holder? Obama? Conspiculously MISSING from this.
> 
> I have the Exclusive VID uploading now...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are content to let the law operate without their micromanaging. Or maybe they don't agree that you should be dictating their actions.
> 
> Hypocrite. You still haven't explained why you support priests abusing young boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are _*FEDERAL STATUES*_ clearly being violated, hack-in-the-box.
> 
> Shit, your playing naive gets really old!
Click to expand...

What federal statues would those be?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't give any specifics on what RNC/DNC group are currently being investigated. So in that aspect, you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steele Under Investigation: Feb 2009
> 
> Ralph Marra helps GOP Boss
> 
> GOP Candidate Under Investigation over Campaign Finances
> 
> Orange County GOP Chair Under Investigation
Click to expand...


Fair enough, but tell me, how many people in any of these investigations have been charged and/or convicted? As for Acorn? Well we know at least 30 officials have been convicted and more will surely come.

Oh and Huffington Post is not a credible news source.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't give any specifics on what RNC/DNC group are currently being investigated. So in that aspect, you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steele Under Investigation: Feb 2009
> 
> Ralph Marra helps GOP Boss
> 
> GOP Candidate Under Investigation over Campaign Finances
> 
> Orange County GOP Chair Under Investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but tell me, how many people in any of these investigations have been charged and/or convicted? As for Acorn? Well we know at least 30 officials have been convicted and more will surely come.
> 
> Oh and Huffington Post is not a credible news source.
Click to expand...


You asked about investigations, which mean nothing without convictions... or do you think that all those GOP folk mentioned above are guilty by reason of investigation?  Local GOP and DNC do rack up convictions too, but it isn't necessarily proof of systematic abuse.  I'll have to come back later with the name of the GOP'er in the Dakotas that got a conviction for a pretty sleazy scheme to tie up phone lines on election day.

My point, which stands, is that political groups get investigated all the time.  Its pretty much the nature of the beast.

As for HuffPost, its at least as credible as WorldNet and some of the other right wing kook sites out there, and the facts of the story remain the facts, or do you dispute that the story is an out and out lie?

EDIT IN:  I just want to add that if convictions and investigations are proof of widespread corruption, then the Bush White House was in real trouble.  The spent every day that ends in "y" under investigation, and a few went to jail (actually quite a few at the sub cabinet level: Google Abramoff).  System wide corruption isn't indicated by a few investigations and a few bad apples.

You've got good stuff on ACORN, but it hasn't risen to systematic yet.  Until you get that, this isn't going to rise to impeachable, or even noteworthy to most voters.  You'll need to work harder.


----------



## Avatar4321

Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?

I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Avatar4321 said:


> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.



They ran with an unverified story.  Dan Rather did that didn't he?  What's your opinion of him?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steele Under Investigation: Feb 2009
> 
> Ralph Marra helps GOP Boss
> 
> GOP Candidate Under Investigation over Campaign Finances
> 
> Orange County GOP Chair Under Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but tell me, how many people in any of these investigations have been charged and/or convicted? As for Acorn? Well we know at least 30 officials have been convicted and more will surely come.
> 
> Oh and Huffington Post is not a credible news source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked about investigations, which mean nothing without convictions... or do you think that all those GOP folk mentioned above are guilty by reason of investigation?  Local GOP and DNC do rack up convictions too, but it isn't necessarily proof of systematic abuse.  I'll have to come back later with the name of the GOP'er in the Dakotas that got a conviction for a pretty sleazy scheme to tie up phone lines on election day.
> 
> My point, which stands, is that political groups get investigated all the time.  Its pretty much the nature of the beast.
> 
> As for HuffPost, its at least as credible as WorldNet and some of the other right wing kook sites out there, and the facts of the story remain the facts, or do you dispute that the story is an out and out lie?
Click to expand...


Yea right, we all know how honest politicians as a whole are. 

The fact of the matter is, everyone knows that politicians lie, that's a given and most politicians don't hide the fact that they misrepresent the truth and like fools we still vote them into office. But as I said we already know what we're paying for. As for Acorn, most think like you (wrongly) that they are an honest group with only the best intentions, but that isn't the truth and each day we find out just how deep their dishonesty goes. 

Free minded thinkers (like myself) don't need to be shit on a dozen times before we start smelling the stench. Free minded thinkers (like myself) sees five videos that shows indefensable acts and know that these are not isolated incidents. Think about it, do you honestly believe these five videos (and more will come) are isolated incidents? Do you not think it possible and very likely that these people and people like them have done these things in the past? You're trying to point to politicians who have a long history of corruption as a basis to judge all groups and since politicians have a long history of corruption then it's somehow justifies Acorns corruption. And that's just plain stupid!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ran with an unverified story.  Dan Rather did that didn't he?  What's your opinion of him?
Click to expand...


Speaking of Dan Rather , how is his lawsuit going?

Oh and the difference between Rather and this idiot who lied about murdering someone is that the murder or alleged murder isn't the focal point of the story. It was the by-product of an investigative report into Acorn.


----------



## Intense

Dr.Traveler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ran with an unverified story.  Dan Rather did that didn't he?  What's your opinion of him?
Click to expand...


There is a nice section on Dan Rather ("Rather Than Dan") in "Stolen Valor".  That sums him up for me.

http://www.stolenvalor.com/


----------



## Intense

Avatar4321 said:


> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.



It's ACORN 's Ties with Big Names and Powers that help in the Obstruction of Justice. 


In 1970, Congress passed the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) Act, Title 18, United States Code, Sections 1961-1968. At the time, Congress' goal was to eliminate the ill-affects of organized crime on the nation's economy. To put it bluntly, RICO was intended to destroy the Mafia. 

Throughout the 1970's, RICO's intended purpose and its actual use ran parallel to each other. Seldom was RICO used outside of the context of the Mafia, and it is not an overstatement to say that civil claims under RICO were simply not brought. 

In the 1980's, however, civil lawyers noticed section 1964(c) of the RICO Act, which allows civil claims to be brought by any person injured in their business or property by reason of a RICO violation. Any person who succeeded in establishing a civil RICO claim would automatically receive judgment in the amount of three times their actual damages and would be awarded their costs and attorneys' fees. The financial windfall available under RICO inspired the creativity of lawyers across the nation, and by the late 1980's, RICO was a (if not the most) commonly asserted claim in federal court. Everyone was trying to depict civil claims, such as common law fraud, product defect, and breach of contract as criminal wrongdoing, which would in turn enable the filing of a civil RICO action. 

RICO's broad application was the result of Congress' inclusion of mail and wire fraud as two crimes upon which a RICO claim could be brought. Given the breadth of activities that had historically been criminally prosecuted under the mail and wire fraud statutes, it was not difficult for creative civil attorneys to depict practically any wrongdoing as mail or wire fraud. 

During the 1990's, the federal courts, guided by the United States Supreme Court, engaged in a concerted effort to limit the scope of RICO in the civil context. As a result of this effort, civil litigants must jump many hurdles and avoid many pitfalls before they can expect the financial windfall available under RICO, and RICO has become one of the most complicated and unpredictable areas of the law. 

Today, RICO is almost never applied to the Mafia. Instead, it is applied to individuals, businesses, political protest groups, and terrorist organizations. In short, a RICO claim can arise in almost any context. 

The purpose of this website is to simplify this very complicated area of the law and to articulate and make more predictable the legal standards that govern such claims. 

RICO ACT, Jeff Grell, Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations, RICO, Attorney at Law


High Crimes and Misdemeanors


----------



## Wicked Jester

Who the fuck cares if the meth head lied about shooting her husband?
This is all about Obama's beloved band of happy community organizers giving advice on how to import LITTLE GIRLS for prostitution. It's about them giving advice on how to obtain loans to buy properties in which to facilitate said LITTLE GIRLS being exploited. This is about them giving advice on how to skirt tax laws. This is about them not doing what 99.9% of clear thinking americans would do. And that is CALLING THE GOD DAMN AUTHORITIES when said LITTLE GIRLS are possibly being imported, sold, exploited and MOLESTED!
Christ, liberals are friggin' idiots!


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Lonestar_logic said:


> Free minded thinkers (like myself) don't need to be shit on a dozen times before we start smelling the stench. Free minded thinkers (like myself) sees five videos that shows indefensable acts and know that these are not isolated incidents. Think about it, do you honestly believe these five videos (and more will come) are isolated incidents? Do you not think it possible and very likely that these people and people like them have done these things in the past? You're trying to point to politicians who have a long history of corruption as a basis to judge all groups and since politicians have a long history of corruption then it's somehow justifies Acorns corruption. And that's just plain stupid!



Last post on this, as you've made up your mind on this.

If you think you have enough evidence of wrong doing, make sure to bring it out in the election in 2012.  When folks don't agree, feel free to say about them the same things you said about me.

I'll watch Obama walk to an easy re-election while you belittle folks that disagree.  

For the record, my mind is still open on this topic.  I just don't think you have enough yet to conclude.  Enough to investigate, sure.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free minded thinkers (like myself) don't need to be shit on a dozen times before we start smelling the stench. Free minded thinkers (like myself) sees five videos that shows indefensable acts and know that these are not isolated incidents. Think about it, do you honestly believe these five videos (and more will come) are isolated incidents? Do you not think it possible and very likely that these people and people like them have done these things in the past? You're trying to point to politicians who have a long history of corruption as a basis to judge all groups and since politicians have a long history of corruption then it's somehow justifies Acorns corruption. And that's just plain stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last post on this, as you've made up your mind on this.
> 
> If you think you have enough evidence of wrong doing, make sure to bring it out in the election in 2012.  When folks don't agree, feel free to say about them the same things you said about me.
> 
> I'll watch Obama walk to an easy re-election while you belittle folks that disagree.
> 
> For the record, my mind is still open on this topic.  I just don't think you have enough yet to conclude.  Enough to investigate, sure.
Click to expand...


Obama wil be a lame duck president after the 2010 elections. He will be a one term president like Carter was. Americans are not now nor will we ever be ready for a leftwing president. Obama ran on a centrist platform and fooled alot of folks, including you. This country is and always will be a center right country. You are naive to think these incidents involving Acorn are isolated, with 30 convictons investigations in 14 states, five videos with lots more to come and you are still denying that Acorn is a currupt organization. People like you refuse to acknowledge the facts even when they're right in front of you eyes and that's one of the reasons the left will never again have the power their enjoying today. And even with the power the left has, they are failing, and it's because, as I've stated this is a center right nation. 

Good luck to you and I hope you see a Dr. about your delusions.


----------



## Intense

Hamilton: The Constitutionality of the Bank of the United States, 1791


----------



## Neser Boha

EriktheRed said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link
Click to expand...


People on this forum set on destroying Obama do not consider facts important enough to pay attention to.  Destroying Obama is their religion, therefore, they could not care less if facts surface that will clearly castrate their claims.  Remember, religion is not about reason - it is about superstition and 'belief'.  If one is zealous (read - retarded) enough to believe Obama is the anti-christ or at least a Nazi ... nothing will stop their sick mind from constructing and reconstructing more lies that will support their ridiculous claims and aid them in bringing Obama down.


----------



## Intense

Neser Boha said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on this forum set on destroying Obama do not consider facts important enough to pay attention to.  Destroying Obama is their religion, therefore, they could not care less if facts surface that will clearly castrate their claims.  Remember, religion is not about reason - it is about superstition and 'belief'.  If one is zealous (read - retarded) enough to believe Obama is the anti-christ or at least a Nazi ... nothing will stop their sick mind from constructing and reconstructing more lies that will support their ridiculous claims and aid them in bringing Obama down.
Click to expand...


I would Not seek to Damage Obama at the expense of the Health and General Welfare of The Nation, but Because of My concern for Our Health and General Welfare I must Challenge the Threat I see. The perceived Threat is ongoing and not contained. I'm sure that I do not stand along in this, but if I was It would change nothing on My part.


----------



## Ame®icano

EriktheRed said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link
Click to expand...


Uhm... her last husband is alive and well.

The previous one died in 1992.

Anyways, FOX is not making allegations, that woman is.


----------



## EriktheRed

Avatar4321 said:


> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.



WTF are talking about???




> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.*




It's a goddam proven *lie* and FOX ran with it. Why are YOU defending THEM???


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free minded thinkers (like myself) don't need to be shit on a dozen times before we start smelling the stench. Free minded thinkers (like myself) sees five videos that shows indefensable acts and know that these are not isolated incidents. Think about it, do you honestly believe these five videos (and more will come) are isolated incidents? Do you not think it possible and very likely that these people and people like them have done these things in the past? You're trying to point to politicians who have a long history of corruption as a basis to judge all groups and since politicians have a long history of corruption then it's somehow justifies Acorns corruption. And that's just plain stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last post on this, as you've made up your mind on this.
> 
> If you think you have enough evidence of wrong doing, make sure to bring it out in the election in 2012.  When folks don't agree, feel free to say about them the same things you said about me.
> 
> I'll watch Obama walk to an easy re-election while you belittle folks that disagree.
> 
> For the record, my mind is still open on this topic.  I just don't think you have enough yet to conclude.  Enough to investigate, sure.
Click to expand...


Of course, keep in mind that this is the same idiot that doesn't see Socialized Healthcare as Socialism...


----------



## Ame®icano

EriktheRed said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was punked? because a woman supposesdly lied on a tape?
> 
> I still cant believe you idiots are defending them. They could be on tape committing mass murder and youd still try to find some way for Fox and Republicans to be the bad guys. Listen to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a goddam proven *lie* and FOX ran with it. Why are YOU defending THEM???
Click to expand...


I haven't found any confirmation from San Bernardino PD.

They did started investigation.

Police report


----------



## EriktheRed

Ame®icano;1527246 said:
			
		

> [
> Uhm... her last husband is alive and well.
> 
> The previous one died in 1992.
> 
> Anyways, FOX is not making allegations, that woman is.






> "The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. *Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well*."



What part of this didn't you get?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Neser Boha said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys DO know by now that FOX was punk'd on this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 15, Fox News' Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity both broadcast Tresa Kaelke's assertion, recorded on a hidden camera, that she had killed a former husband.
> 
> Both made a point of highlighting the statement. On the September 15 edition of his show, Beck played the clip and then said, "She never spanked her kids, but she did shoot her husband dead." Later that night, Hannity played the same clip before adding, "Specifically, now, she goes into this scenario about her husband and the killing of him."
> 
> The following morning, on September 16, Fox News' Gretchen Carlson repeated the allegation, saying, "She killed somebody? Despite this, some lawmakers want to keep funding the group." She later claimed that the husband was still alive, "according to ACORN."
> 
> *However, the San Bernardino Police Department itself has now confirmed that Kaelke's claim was untrue.* A department statement released on September 15 reads:
> 
> _"The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well."_
> 
> Furthermore, Kaelke has said that when she made the claim, she was seeking to deliberately mislead the undercover videographers, Hannah Giles and James O'Keefe, of whom she was suspicious.
> 
> "They were not believable," Kaelke is quoted as saying in an ACORN press release. "Somewhat entertaining, but they weren't even good actors. I didn't know what to make of them. They were clearly playing with me. I decided to shock them as much as they were shocking me."
> 
> Kaelke's remarks have thus far been largely ignored by Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on this forum set on destroying Obama do not consider facts important enough to pay attention to.  Destroying Obama is their religion, therefore, they could not care less if facts surface that will clearly castrate their claims.  Remember, religion is not about reason - it is about superstition and 'belief'.  If one is zealous (read - retarded) enough to believe Obama is the anti-christ or at least a Nazi ... nothing will stop their sick mind from constructing and reconstructing more lies that will support their ridiculous claims and aid them in bringing Obama down.
Click to expand...



Hussein is a Marxist...  now that is an indisputable fact; Marxism stands for everything America stands against... THAT is an indisputable fact...

Americans simply reject that which stands against everything that they stand for.

It's not a complex issue... it's just beyond your means to understand.


----------



## Ame®icano

EriktheRed said:


> Ame®icano;1527246 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Uhm... her last husband is alive and well.
> 
> The previous one died in 1992.
> 
> Anyways, FOX is not making allegations, that woman is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. *Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of this didn't you get?
Click to expand...


I said above, she had another husband before this one, who died in 1992.

What part are you not getting?


----------



## EriktheRed

Ame®icano;1527343 said:
			
		

> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1527246 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Uhm... her last husband is alive and well.
> 
> The previous one died in 1992.
> 
> Anyways, FOX is not making allegations, that woman is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. *Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of this didn't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said above, she had another husband before this one, who died in 1992.
> 
> What part are you not getting?
Click to expand...


Did you happen to notice that the word "husband" in the part of the report I quoted has an "s" on it, making it plural?

Jeezus, stop digging already!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

EriktheRed said:


> Ame®icano;1527246 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Uhm... her last husband is alive and well.
> 
> The previous one died in 1992.
> 
> Anyways, FOX is not making allegations, that woman is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The San Bernardino Police Department is investigating the claims made regarding the homicide. From the initial investigation conducted, the claims do not appear to be factual. *Investigators have been in contact with the involved party's known former husbands, who are alive and well*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of this didn't you get?
Click to expand...


ROFLMMNAO...

Sweet MOTHER!  You're an idiot.

Fox reported that a representative employee of ACORN; whose job it is to assist the 'less fortunate' towards home ownership...  BRAGGING ABOUT MURDERING HER HUSBAND... which was apparently a LIE... and you YOU WANT TO BLAME FOX?

LOL...





LEFTISTS....


Again friends... people who demonstrate such sub-par intelligence have NO BUSINESS being IN A VOTING PRECINCT... let alone voting.

What you see in the ACORN sting videos is the result of allowing these idiots vote.  They're ignorant, low rent human trash... absolute MORONS, which should have absolutely NO SAY in matters of goverance.


----------



## Ame®icano

This is what I got so far.

Tresa M. Parten married Duane A. Berhow on 04-Jul-1964 
Tresa M. Parten divorced Duane A. Berhow in Apr-1974 
Tresa M. Parten married Donald C. Kaelke on 05-Nov-1983

Couldnt find record when they divorced, but there are restraining orders in between those two.


----------



## Ame®icano

EriktheRed said:


> Ame®icano;1527343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this didn't you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said above, she had another husband before this one, who died in 1992.
> 
> What part are you not getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice that the word "husband" in the part of the report I quoted has an "s" on it, making it plural?
> 
> Jeezus, stop digging already!
Click to expand...


You could be right and I stand corrected.

*Son of Tresa M. Parten and Duane A. Berhow was Duane A. Berhow, Jr.*

Born: 28-Nov-1964, Los Angeles County, CA
Died: 28-Sep-1992, San Bernardino County, CA

*Son of Tresa M. Parten and Duane A. Berhow was Michael Lee Berhow*

Born: 24-Jul-1971, California
Died: 23-Jul-1989, San Bernardino County, CA


----------



## EriktheRed

PubliusInfinitum said:


> ROFLMMNAO...
> 
> Sweet MOTHER!  You're an idiot.
> 
> Fox reported that a representative employee of ACORN; whose job it is to assist the 'less fortunate' towards home ownership...  BRAGGING ABOUT MURDERING HER HUSBAND... which was apparently a LIE... *and you YOU WANT TO BLAME FOX?*
> 
> LOL...



Well, if you're suggesting that I think FOX made that woman lie, then no, I'm not blaming them for that. Just for running with something they didn't bother to verify first was true. Kinda like a certain CBS journalist that cons like to trash did about five years ago. They could have easily called the San Bernadino police dept. before going further with something that originated on Glenn Beck's show, of all places, but they just kept running with it.

But hey, a con asswipe like yourself already knew that anyway, I'm guessing.

See ya...


----------



## ABikerSailor

You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.



Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?


----------



## Avatar4321

Lonestar_logic said:


> Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?



It's not obvious? he lied when he said she said she killed her husband... oh  wait...


----------



## Intense

Who keeps leaving the Asylum doors unlocked. The Inmates are playing on the Computers again.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?
Click to expand...


Well..........for one............


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csTS7fk01iI]YouTube - Glenn ambushed on 'The View'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..........for one............
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csTS7fk01iI]YouTube - Glenn ambushed on 'The View'[/ame]
Click to expand...


7:33 and they never let him finish his point. Amtrak gave Barbara special Privilege. They never let him get it out. OMG that is so obstructionist and funny. I'm surprised Glenn didn't end up shanghaied. Thank You so muck for the laugh. Big lie, who came up to who, and then he got railroaded. 

I wonder If I can get the Cops and Amtrak workers to hold my seat. LOL


----------



## Ame®icano

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..........for one............
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csTS7fk01iI]YouTube - Glenn ambushed on 'The View'[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh man, this one was good. Like magpies fighting over shiny object.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> Who keeps leaving the Asylum doors unlocked. The Inmates are playing on the Computers again.


More like the primate exhibit at the zoo.


----------



## rdean

Ame®icano;1523968 said:
			
		

>



Thanks for pointing out how ludicrous it is to be scared that cartoon characters and dead people would show up to vote.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know..........this isn't exactly the first time that Blech lied to his viewership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you can answer my question. What specific lies has Beck told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..........for one............
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csTS7fk01iI]YouTube - Glenn ambushed on 'The View'[/ame]
Click to expand...


That it? That's all you got?  hahahahahahhahahahahhahahaha.....



You fail!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rdean said:


> Ame®icano;1523968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out how ludicrous it is to be scared that cartoon characters and dead people would show up to vote.  Much appreciated.
Click to expand...


You're a dumbass if you don't see the problem with Acorn registering dead people, people in prison and imaginary people to voter rolls. Just imagine what would have happened if Acorn was allowed to handle the 2010 census. But hey, just keep your head up your ass while the rest of us independent thinkers take care of business.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

EriktheRed said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMMNAO...
> 
> Sweet MOTHER!  You're an idiot.
> 
> Fox reported that a representative employee of ACORN; whose job it is to assist the 'less fortunate' towards home ownership...  BRAGGING ABOUT MURDERING HER HUSBAND... which was apparently a LIE... *and you YOU WANT TO BLAME FOX?*
> 
> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're suggesting that I think FOX made that woman lie, then no, I'm not blaming them for that. Just for running with something they didn't bother to verify first was true. Kinda like a certain CBS journalist that cons like to trash did about five years ago. They could have easily called the San Bernadino police dept. before going further with something that originated on Glenn Beck's show, of all places, but they just kept running with it.
> 
> But hey, a con asswipe like yourself already knew that anyway, I'm guessing.
> 
> See ya...
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO...

Are you serious?  Clearly you're some form of sevant...  a complete cognitive deficient, who seems to possess the means to type and express semi-coherent thoughts...  

Absolutely AMAZING!

Now I want you to read this  S L O W L Y....

Fox Reported the INCONTROVERTIBLE FACT, which was advanced through the time-stamped video; wherein an ACORN EMPLOYEE; whose job it is, is to help the disenfranchised aquire a FEDERALLY GUARANTEED MORTGAGE... STATING IN HER PRESENTATION TO A POTENTIAL ACORN CLIENT, THAT SHE HAD MUDERED HER HUSBAND; AND NOT JUST MURDERED HIM; BUT MURDERED HIM HAVING PLANNED, PLOTTED AND OTHERWISE FULLY CONSIDERED HER ACTIONS; OKA: *Premeditated Murder*... AND HAVING USED THE COMMUNITY ORGANIZATION OF SOCIAL SERVICES TO ESTABLISH THE RATIONALE FOR HAVING DONE SO.  

And this she presented as an illustration to her potential client of the importance; of the necessity to 'plan ahead'...  when one is engaging in the overt misrepresentation of their enterprise so as to secure publicly funded SOCIAL SERVICES...

The story was NOT that the woman murdered her husband...  THE STORY WAS THAT AN ACORN REPRESENTATIVE WAS BRAGGING ABOUT MURDERING HER HUSBAND AS A MEANS TO ILLUSTRATE HOW THE SOCIAL SERVICES SYSTEM; HOW THE SYSTEM OF "*ORGANIZED COMMUNITIES*" IS DESIGNED TO BE SCAMMED, SO AS TO WORK FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE WHO ARE ENGAGED IN ILLICIT ACTIVITY.

And that you don't GET THAT... simply demonstrates how absolutely IGNORANT YOU ARE OF SOUND, SUSTAINABLE PRINCIPLE...

Which is conclusive PROOF that you have NO BUSINESS BEING ALLOWED WITHIN 10 MILES OF A VOTING BOOTH!  BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT IN POSSESSION OF SUFFICIENT MORAL CHARACTER TO AVOID ELECTING THOSE WHO ADVOCATE FOR THE SAME PRINCIPLE-LESS CATASTROPHE THAT WE SEE DEMONSTRATED IN THE FOX VIDEO!


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1523968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out how ludicrous it is to be scared that cartoon characters and dead people would show up to vote.  Much appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dumbass if you don't see the problem with Acorn registering dead people, people in prison and imaginary people to voter rolls. Just imagine what would have happened if Acorn was allowed to handle the 2010 census. But hey, just keep your head up your ass while the rest of us independent thinkers take care of business.
Click to expand...


We pay them to fuck shit up. We pay to clean up the mess we pay them to create. Nobody talks about the cost of all of this? Why?  No harm done? Really?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out how ludicrous it is to be scared that cartoon characters and dead people would show up to vote.  Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dumbass if you don't see the problem with Acorn registering dead people, people in prison and imaginary people to voter rolls. Just imagine what would have happened if Acorn was allowed to handle the 2010 census. But hey, just keep your head up your ass while the rest of us independent thinkers take care of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We pay them to fuck shit up. We pay to clean up the mess we pay them to create. Nobody talks about the cost of all of this? Why?  No harm done? Really?
Click to expand...


It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dumbass if you don't see the problem with Acorn registering dead people, people in prison and imaginary people to voter rolls. Just imagine what would have happened if Acorn was allowed to handle the 2010 census. But hey, just keep your head up your ass while the rest of us independent thinkers take care of business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay them to fuck shit up. We pay to clean up the mess we pay them to create. Nobody talks about the cost of all of this? Why?  No harm done? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.
Click to expand...

What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> We pay them to fuck shit up. We pay to clean up the mess we pay them to create. Nobody talks about the cost of all of this? Why?  No harm done? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
Click to expand...


Fraud Map :: Rotten Acorn ::


----------



## Ravi

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fraud Map :: Rotten Acorn ::
Click to expand...

I don't see a list of 30 ACORN officials convicted of voter fraud at your link.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic, Check out this link.  http://www.rottenacorn.com/downloads/060728_badSeed.pdf


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> We pay them to fuck shit up. We pay to clean up the mess we pay them to create. Nobody talks about the cost of all of this? Why?  No harm done? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
Click to expand...


The names have not been released so if its names you're looking for I can't help you.

But you can find this language in Senator Mike Johanns' legislation that blocked funding for Acorn.



> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day,"



U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic, Check out this link.  http://www.rottenacorn.com/downloads/060728_badSeed.pdf



Damn, I didn't realize that many organizations were affiliated with Acorn. Looks like the beginning of the end of Acorn. At least I hope so. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing how stupid people can be. Acorn is being investigated in at least 14 states, 30 Acorn officials have already been convicted of voter fraud, there are at present count five videos (with more to come) depicting more corruption within the organization and still these liberal idiots don't get it. I should rephrase that, because there are some rational liberal idiots that do see Acorn as corrupt, but from the ones posting in this forum they are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The names have not been released so if its names you're looking for I can't help you.
> 
> But you can find this language in Senator Mike Johanns' legislation that blocked funding for Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska
Click to expand...

Yep...but it isn't true. Some employees were convicted. Employees, not officials. And as far as I know they were employees that ACORN turned in themselves.


----------



## Meister

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The names have not been released so if its names you're looking for I can't help you.
> 
> But you can find this language in Senator Mike Johanns' legislation that blocked funding for Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...but it isn't true. Some employees were convicted. Employees, not officials. And as far as I know they were employees that ACORN turned in themselves.
Click to expand...


I know this article won't move you, Ravi.  But, this speaks about the heart of ACORN, and to most level headed Americans.

Acorn chose to treat the embezzlement of nearly $1 million eight years ago as an internal matter and did not even notify its board. After Points of Light noticed financial irregularities in early June, it took less than a month for management to alert federal prosecutors, although group officials say they have no clear idea yet what the financial impact may be.
A whistle-blower forced Acorn to disclose the embezzlement, which involved the brother of the organization&#8217;s founder, Wade Rathke.
The brother, Dale Rathke, embezzled nearly $1 million from Acorn and affiliated charitable organizations in 1999 and 2000, Acorn officials said, but a small group of executives decided to keep the information from almost all of the group&#8217;s board members and not to alert law enforcement.

ACORN's Wade Rathke Steps Down After Revelation of Brothers Theft and Rathke Instigated Coverup | libcom.org


----------



## Toome

OK.  Is it me or does anyone else see that ACORN apparently isn't exactly staffed with braintrusts?   Seems to me that there should have been a memo circulated within ACORN to all of its branches, divisions, sections and affiliates that would say:  "If anyone comes in your office claiming to be a pimp and prostitute looking for tax assistance......TURN THEM AWAY!!!!!"


----------



## Intense

Toome said:


> OK.  Is it me or does anyone else see that ACORN apparently isn't exactly staffed with braintrusts?   Seems to me that there should have been a memo circulated within ACORN to all of its branches, divisions, sections and affiliates that would say:  "If anyone comes in your office claiming to be a pimp and prostitute looking for tax assistance......TURN THEM AWAY!!!!!"



*If anyone comes in your office claiming to be a pimp and prostitute*, do a back ground check before Hiring them. How about some oversight? Who's running the asylum? 

How about a Manual on "How To Launder Money For Idiots, & silent Partner on the Side".


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 30 Acorn officials have been convicted of voter fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The names have not been released so if its names you're looking for I can't help you.
> 
> But you can find this language in Senator Mike Johanns' legislation that blocked funding for Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACORN has been in legal trouble in several states with raid after raid on their offices by officials looking into voter fraud. More than 30 ACORN officials have been convicted of fraud and new allegations of fraud are surfacing by the day,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...but it isn't true. Some employees were convicted. Employees, not officials. And as far as I know they were employees that ACORN turned in themselves.
Click to expand...


No not only employess, but Acorn OFFICIALS. Read th elink I proved and it's states "more than 30 Acorn _officials_ have been convicted".


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The names have not been released so if its names you're looking for I can't help you.
> 
> But you can find this language in Senator Mike Johanns' legislation that blocked funding for Acorn.
> 
> U.S. Senator Mike Johanns for the State of Nebraska
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...but it isn't true. Some employees were convicted. Employees, not officials. And as far as I know they were employees that ACORN turned in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not only employess, but Acorn OFFICIALS. Read th elink I proved and it's states "more than 30 Acorn _officials_ have been convicted".
Click to expand...

I know what it says, which is why I'm asking you to list the officials. The man misspoke.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...but it isn't true. Some employees were convicted. Employees, not officials. And as far as I know they were employees that ACORN turned in themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not only employess, but Acorn OFFICIALS. Read th elink I proved and it's states "more than 30 Acorn _officials_ have been convicted".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what it says, which is why I'm asking you to list the officials. The man misspoke.
Click to expand...


And I'm telling you the names have not been released or I would provide them. 

I thought only Obama mispoke!


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not only employess, but Acorn OFFICIALS. Read th elink I proved and it's states "more than 30 Acorn _officials_ have been convicted".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it says, which is why I'm asking you to list the officials. The man misspoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm telling you the names have not been released or I would provide them.
> 
> I thought only Obama mispoke!
Click to expand...

Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it says, which is why I'm asking you to list the officials. The man misspoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm telling you the names have not been released or I would provide them.
> 
> I thought only Obama mispoke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
Click to expand...


So what do you have Ravi?

I keep E-Mailing HUD, asking them to investigate ACORN, and they do not even respond to My E-Mails? whats up with that Ravi?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it says, which is why I'm asking you to list the officials. The man misspoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm telling you the names have not been released or I would provide them.
> 
> I thought only Obama mispoke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
Click to expand...


The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.

Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm telling you the names have not been released or I would provide them.
> 
> I thought only Obama mispoke!
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.
> 
> Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?
Click to expand...

I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.


----------



## Missourian

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.
> 
> Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.
Click to expand...



Ravi,  I luv ya,  but by God, you could split a frog hair five ways.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.
> 
> Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.
Click to expand...


official:

One who holds an office or position, especially one who acts in a subordinate capacity for an institution such as a corporation or governmental agency.

employee:

A person who works for another in return for financial or other compensation.

You're arguing over semantics.


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. Convictions are a matter of public record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.
> 
> Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.
Click to expand...


ACORN is Not a Government Organization. Who there is an Official?


----------



## Ravi

Missourian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is contact those states that the convictions occurred in and file a request for the names under the FOIA. Because their names have not been released to the press.
> 
> Are you disputing the fact that Acorn officials have been convicted? Or just the number of those convicted?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi,  I luv ya,  but by God, you could split a frog hair five ways.
Click to expand...

 Prolly...but why make something sound worse than it actually is?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the guy is claiming that employees are officials when they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi,  I luv ya,  but by God, you could split a frog hair five ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prolly...but why make something sound worse than it actually is?
Click to expand...


These folks were _officially employed_ by Acorn.

happy now?


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi,  I luv ya,  but by God, you could split a frog hair five ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly...but why make something sound worse than it actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These folks were _officially employed_ by Acorn.
> 
> happy now?
Click to expand...

Better...but that isn't what the guy said.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly...but why make something sound worse than it actually is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These folks were _officially employed_ by Acorn.
> 
> happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better...but that isn't what the guy said.
Click to expand...


Then take your argument up with him. Myself, I'm going to believe his statement is true until it can proven it's not. That language was part of legislation and no one has called him out on it.


----------

